# find a friend!



## stumph (Jul 12, 2014)

fill out the survey and find friends!
*
Name:
Age:
Gender:
Sexual Orientation:
Relationship Status:
Location:
Favorite Books:
Favorite Games:
Favorite Movies:
Favorite Band or Musical Artist:
Favorite TV Shows:
Interesting facts about yourself:
Favorite New Leaf Villager:
Type of person I would like to be friends with:
Type of person I would not like to be friends with:
*


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

How is relationship status relevant? lol


----------



## Mariah (Jul 12, 2014)

This isn't going to work.


----------



## stumph (Jul 12, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> How is relationship status relevant? lol


i figured it would be a basic "about me" kind of thing?


----------



## Caius (Jul 12, 2014)

This has the capacity to go downhill real fast.


----------



## Mino (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Meano
Age: like 19 at most
Gender: no
Sexual Orientation: questioning
Relationship Status: on the receiving end of a polyamorous extra-relational thingy w/ a girl whose girlfriend is transgendered
Location: minnesota!!!!
Favorite Books: umm LOLITA LOL
Favorite Games: tf2!!!!!!!!haha
Favorite Movies: the new star wars, the second bourne film.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: every time i lay dying
Favorite TV Shows: big bang theory, himym!
Interesting facts about yourself: im a virgin lol!!!
Favorite New Leaf Villager: cyrano
Type of person I would like to be friends with: random ones xDD
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: no girls aloud

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cent said:


> This has the capacity to go downhill real fast.



With that attitude it's certain to happen! >:-{


----------



## radical6 (Jul 12, 2014)

meh, why not

*Name:*kallie
*Age:*13
*Gender:*agender
*Sexual Orientation:*pansexual/bisexual
*Relationship Status:* 
*Location:* seattle
*Favorite Books:* the maze runner series
*Favorite Games:* idk tbh
*Favorite Movies:* idk
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* trading yesterday
*Favorite TV Shows:* grimm??? documentaries ????? i dont know
*Interesting facts about yourself:* im terrible
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* tammy
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* chill funny people
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* anti sjs/offensive people


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

]Name: iris
Age: 6
Gender: gurl  
Sexual Orientation: ? 
Relationship Status: no 
Location: earth
Favorite Books: readings for nerds 
Favorite Games: mario kart 
Favorite Movies: care bears
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: no 
Favorite TV Shows: care bears
Interesting facts about yourself: i like care bears 
Favorite New Leaf Villager: bam 
Type of person I would like to be friends with: any1 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: ppl that are too serious


----------



## Princess (Jul 12, 2014)

Mino said:


> Name: Meano
> Age: like 19 at most
> Gender: no
> Sexual Orientation: questioning
> ...



Wow... I think I found my dream friend!!!!!!


----------



## Mino (Jul 12, 2014)

Princess said:


> Wow... I think I found my dream friend!!!!!!



otay, what're you doing tomorrow


----------



## Mariah (Jul 12, 2014)

All these quality contributions. Can't wait for everyone else to post theirs.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> All these quality contributions. Can't wait for everyone else to post theirs.


Post yours Mariah!


----------



## Caius (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: *Jamie*
Age: *22*
Gender: *Female*
Sexual Orientation: *Open*
Relationship Status: *Engaged*
Location: *Lubbock, Texas*
Favorite Books: *Harry Potter, Freak The Mighty*
Favorite Games: *Drakengard, Metal Gear*
Favorite Movies: *Musicals Mostly, Moon child*
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *Queen, Styx*
Favorite TV Shows: *Don't have a cable subscription.*
Interesting facts about yourself: *Nothing I would tell anyone I wasn't trying to be friends with.*
Favorite New Leaf Villager: *..The cat thing is pretty cool I guess.*
Type of person I would like to be friends with: *DND People*
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *Narcissistic, closed minded, infuriating people.
*


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

Mino said:


> Name: Meano
> Age: like 19 at most
> Gender: no
> Sexual Orientation: questioning
> ...



lets be friends


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

I've got nothing else to do xD 

Name: Liz 
Age: 13 
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation:Asexual~
Relationship Status: Asnwer is right above
Location: Somewhere in Texas
Fav books: Manga all the time, and Homestuck
Fav games: ACNL, WoW, LBP2(Wow I really like abbreviated games), and Homestuck(If you count that to be a game)
Fav movies: Studio Ghibli films :'D Mostly Spirited Away and The Cat Returns ~~ And MLP Equestria girls ^^
Fav band/musical artists: VOCALOID
Fav TV shows: OH GOD, Attack on Titan, YESSS (Pretty much every single Anime, but SNK is THE BEST) and MLP:FIM
Interesting facts: Oh ye, major Otaku right here. My life has been sucked into watching Attack on Titan over and over and buying stuff. And I have many nicknames. Been watching anime since I was around 4 o_o Learning Japanese :3 Had a huge fear of blood until I forced myself to watch SNK. Love love looove animals, Gotta be a Vet! :'D
Fav New Leaf Villager: Skye !~
Type of person to be friends with: Funny, nice people I can actually talk to about stuffff(And a Otaku. If you're not, you will be soon)
Not to be friends with: People who are rude :c


----------



## Solar (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: *Ben*
Age: *Not Telling for now *
Gender: *Male*
Sexual Orientation: *Heterosexual*
Relationship Status: *Taken*
Location: *North of Chicago*
Favorite Books: *Divergent Trilogy*
Favorite Games: *League of Legends, Animal Crossing*
Favorite Movies: *Frozen ok*
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *Don't necessarily have one*
Favorite TV Shows: *Resurrection*
Interesting facts about yourself: *Nothing really*
Favorite New Leaf Villager: *Muffy*
Type of person I would like to be friends with: *Someone who is willing to give and take, I can form a real bond with *
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *Egotistical, Known to be Untrustworthy.*


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: ok
Age: like 3 maybe 26 probably 89???
Gender: how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop
Sexual Orientation: _how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop_
Relationship Status: _*how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop*_
Location: the place with the things
Favorite Books: the bible and pamphlets about jesus
Favorite Games: the, _gayme_
Favorite Movies: highschool musical, highschool musical 2, a serbian film, highschool musical 3 senior year
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: sharpay from highschool musical
Favorite TV Shows: dog with a Blog
Interesting facts about yourself: im an *******
Favorite New Leaf Villager: wolfgang
Type of person I would like to be friends with: me
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: me


----------



## Mino (Jul 12, 2014)

Capella said:


> lets be friends



no sorry i got one already

if the other one cancels ill contact you


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

Mino said:


> no sorry i got one already
> 
> if the other one cancels ill contact you



darn

- - - Post Merge - - -



Benmjy said:


> Name: *Ben*
> Age: *Not Telling for now *
> Gender: *Male*
> Sexual Orientation: *Heterosexual*
> ...


lets be friends


----------



## Caius (Jul 12, 2014)

If you guys are going to do this then you need to actually take it seriously.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: *Mariah*
Age: *18*
Gender: *Female*
Sexual Orientation: *Straight*
Relationship Status: *Single*
Location: *Chicago suburbs*
Favorite Books: *The Shining, Misery*
Favorite Games: *Silent Hill 2, The Walking Dead, The Wolf Among Us, SSX Tricky, DDR*
Favorite Movies: *The Shining, Misery, Psycho, Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Tekkonkinkreet, Perfect Blue, Am?lie, Mary and Max, Exit Through the Gift Shop*
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *Armin Van Buuren, Above and Beyond, Wintergatan, Ludovico Einaudi, Joe Hisaishi. I usually like a few songs by certain people but hate the rest. *
Favorite TV Shows: *Shameless, American Horror Story(Not Coven), It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Breaking Bad, Spaced*
Interesting facts about yourself: *I don't want to be your friend.  *
Favorite New Leaf Villager: *Rasher*
Type of person I would like to be friends with: *Submissive, easily controlled, masochistic, wealthy or someone I can exploit for cash.*
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *All of you.*


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Type of person I would like to be friends with: *Submissive, easily controlled, wealthy *



wow lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Kat
Age: 14, 15 in a month and 4 days
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Straight  
Relationship Status: ~Single Lady~
Location: Cali Girl
Favorite Books: Pikachu's Global Adventure: The Rise and Fall of Pokemon
Favorite Games: Pokemon Y, Tomodachi Life
Favorite Movies: Equestria Girls, others I can't think of the name
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Jun'ichi Masuda, Daniel Ingram
Favorite TV Shows: Pokemon, My Little Pony: FIM
Interesting facts about yourself: I like everyone, until they are my enemy~
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Grizzly
Type of person I would like to be friends with: EVERYONE
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: People who dont want to be friends with me


----------



## Mariah (Jul 12, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> wow lol



Hold on, let me edit that.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Name: Kat
> Age: 14, 15 in a month and 4 days
> Gender: Female
> Sexual Orientation: Straight
> ...



I forgot to put MLP on mine oh no how could I forget


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> I forgot to put MLP on mine oh no how could I forget



Wanna be my friend? :3


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Wanna be my friend? :3



Yeea ^^ I'm not good at making friends x)


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Yeea ^^ I'm not good at making friends x)


I am~ it is just overly natural to me


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

Why not?

Name: *Grace*
Age: *16*
Gender: *Female*
Sexual Orientation: *Straight*
Relationship Status: *Single*
Location: *Colorado for now*
Favorite Books:  *The Perks of Being a Wallflower, The Body, The Catcher in the Rye*
Favorite Games: *Animal Crossing, Legend of Zelda (especially WW), Harvest Moon (especially MM), Pokemon, Corpse Party, Crooked Man*
Favorite Movies: *Stand By Me, Monster House, The Nightmare Before Christmas, The Perks of Being a Wallflower, Forrest Gump, Carrie (1976), Misery, Lincoln, The Little Mermaid*
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *The Maine, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Lydia, A Rocket to the Moon*
Favorite TV Shows: *American Horror Story, Cheers, Tower Prep*
Interesting facts about yourself: *I'm not interesting*
Favorite New Leaf Villager: *Shep*
Type of person I would like to be friends with: *Anyone who doesn't fit the traits of people I wouldn't like to be friends with*
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *Egotistic, close-minded, just all around rude and uncool*


----------



## yosugay (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Alex
Age: 20
Gender: cis female
Sexual Orientation: idk
Relationship Status: i have a bf
Location: vegas
Favorite Books: i dont rlly read
Favorite Games: persona, ace attorney and final fantasy series
Favorite Movies: labyrinth, holes, mean girls
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: indigo la end
Favorite TV Shows: oitnb, parks and rec
Interesting facts about yourself: im not that interesting, but i like to cosplay
Favorite New Leaf Villager: bonbon
Type of person I would like to be friends with: someone who likes to goof around and has an open mind
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: racists, sexists, *******s lmao


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: *jamie*
Age: *14*
Gender: *agender*
Sexual Orientation: *pansexual*
Relationship Status: *lol*
Location: *south australia*
Favorite Books: *idk probably this book called by the time you read this*
Favorite Games: *pokemon?? idk *
Favorite Movies: *X MEN MY LIFE*
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *grimes probably or maybe daughter*
Favorite TV Shows: *orange is the new black, game of thrones, orphan black ??*
Interesting facts about yourself: *i hate men ??,?,! idk i'm boring*
Favorite New Leaf Villager: *mira*
Type of person I would like to be friends with: *like.... someone easy to talk to, and who likes the same sort of thing as me, oh and funny!!!*
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *uh stupid people*


----------



## Bowie (Jul 12, 2014)

All you need to know, is that I am in desperate need of a crazy person.


----------



## Hot (Jul 12, 2014)

TMI, yo.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 12, 2014)

why in the hell not.

Name: *Nikki*
Age: *22*
Gender: *Female*
Sexual Orientation: *Bisexual*
Relationship Status: *Taken*
Location: *NJ*
Favorite Books: *Don't read much other than manga. Old favs: Catcher in the Rye, To Kill a Mockingbird, Great Gatsby, Harry Potter*
Favorite Games: *a small sample: World of Warcraft, Pokemon, Dragon Age, The Walking Dead, Animal Crossing, Rune Factory 4, Persona, Batman series, Ace Attorney, The Sims, etc.*
Favorite Movies: *Wreck-It Ralph, Frozen, The Lego Movie, (Amelie gets special mention), etc.*
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *Owl City*
Favorite TV Shows: *MLP, Adventure Time, various animes.*
Interesting facts about yourself: *i suck at picking favorites. i also love cats.*
Favorite New Leaf Villager: *Freya. Ultimate waifu. Also Chevre and Beau.*
Type of person I would like to be friends with: *people who enjoy similar fandoms i guess. those that are generally kind/considerate.*
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *people who dont like wreck-it ralph. leave
also rude people i guess, close-minded people, inconsiderate people*


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

Bowie said:


> All you need to know, is that I am in desperate need of a crazy person.



i'm mentally unstable *be my friend*


----------



## Cou (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: cou
Age: 18
Gender: agender
Sexual Orientation: /
Relationship Status: /
Location: california
Favorite Books: wheel of time and a song of ice and fire series
Favorite Games: ace attorney, pokemon
Favorite Movies: pirates of the caribbean (all), fast furious
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: the killers
Favorite TV Shows: game of thrones
Interesting facts about yourself: oh damn im clueless
Favorite New Leaf Villager: beau
Type of person I would like to be friends with: funny people
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: negative and mean people


----------



## Geoni (Jul 12, 2014)

*Name:* I don't like giving my name out on the net willy nilly. 
*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Male
*Sexual Orientation:* Gay
*Relationship Status:* Single
*Location:* SC
*Favorite Books:* Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World, The Eye, Lolita, To Kill a Mockingbird, The Complete Grimm's Fairy Tales, The Fixed Stars, The Last Report on the Miracles at Little No Horse, The Mind's I
*Favorite Games:* Majora's Mask, Ocarina of Time, Link's Awakening, Skyward Sword, Final Fantasy 6, 7, 9, 10, and 12, Journey, Mirror's Edge, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Roller Coaster Tycoon, Okami, Pokemon (the entire series, but Crystal is my favorite).
*Favorite Movies:* Too many to list, but my all time favorites are 2001: A Space Odyssey, The Tree of Life, Amelie, Spirited Away, Little Miss Sunshine, Nolan's Batman Trilogy, Akira, Ghost in the Shell and Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence, The Blair Witch Project, The Shining 
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* Bjork, Lone, Chopin, Phillip Glass, Gorillaz, Yoko Kanno
*Favorite Shows:* Six Feet Under, Reno 911, American Horror Story, Twin Peaks, any really terrible reality tv show
*Favorite TV Shows (anime):* Serial Experiments: Lain, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Haibane Renmei, Kino's Journey, Mushi-shi, Monster, Texhnolyze, Ghost in the Shell, and Cowboy Bebop. 
*Interesting facts about yourself:* ??? idk what's interesting and what's not interesting about me
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Rasher
*Type of person I would like to be friends with: *Anybody who doesn't fit the 'who I would not like to be friends with'.
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* People who take things too seriously. Racists, homophobes, transphobes, classists. People who just like to invalidate other people's feelings.

This list is so big I feel like I have no life.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 12, 2014)

*Name:* Ocelot~
*Age:* 21
*Gender*: M
*Sexual Orientation:* Bisexual. 
*Relationship Status:* Taken. C:
*Location: *Middle of Nowhere, Ohio
*Favorite Books:* Anything by Kafka, Goethe, and basically any large volume of poetry. I am insufferably stuffy when it comes to reading material. 
*Favorite Games:* oh gee. Animal Crossing, teh Pokemons, Hotline Miami, MGS, uh. Lots of other indie crap no one cares about.
*Favorite Movies:* The Fountain, Fight Club, The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* The Cure
*Favorite TV Shows:* lol who watches tv Probably like, Harvey Birdman or Aqua Teen Hunger Force. I don't follow anything at all. 
*Interesting facts about yourself:* Uh. I'm trying to learn multiple languages as part of my college studies? I've got a few tattoos, too. (No, you can't see them.) 
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Gaston! 
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* Just have something more to talk about than fandoms/tumblr and be at least around my age group. Lol. 
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* People who are too young, and ask too many questions.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moron said:


> x





You like good movies. 

And have good taste in trashy tv. 

How does this friend thing work.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 12, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Anything by Kafka



Kafka is the best. I can't believe I left out The Metamorphosis and The Trial from my list.


----------



## mob (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: bot
Age: 17
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: hetero or w/eh
Relationship Status: taken
Location: usa
Favorite Books: enders game, great gats, harry potter lol
Favorite Games: skullgirls, tf2, MK, fighting games in genereal and COD 
Favorite Movies: mulan, ghibli and more idk
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: kanye west, and tyler the creator
Favorite TV Shows: MLp and LoK lol
Interesting facts about yourself: im cool
Favorite New Leaf Villager: teddy
Type of person I would like to be friends with: cool ppl
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: SJW ppl etc


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Why not?
> 
> Name: *Grace*
> Age: *16*
> ...



eep, I found my dream person. awkwardly runs away


----------



## Geoni (Jul 12, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> How does this friend thing work.



PM! So we can talk about literature!


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> eep, I found my dream person. awkwardly runs away




You must have good taste.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> You must have good taste.



Haha, yeah. The catcher in the rye is my favorite book too (besides the HP series) and my favorite LoZ is WW.
Plus were the same age woooooh


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Haha, yeah. The catcher in the rye is my favorite book too (besides the HP series) and my favorite LoZ is WW.
> Plus were the same age woooooh


Ah I love the HP series, too, just left it out cause it's been so long since I read the books!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> *Corpse Party*



*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*-- that game is scary AF!

I never played it, myself, but I watched someone else play it on YouTube.. Somehow, I made it all the way to the end, but MAN just thinking about it gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 12, 2014)

i see a LOT of old-time favorite books here, like catcher in the rye/harry potter/to kill a mockingbird/great gatsby

ahh good times in highschool... good times.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*-- that game is scary AF!
> 
> I never played it, myself, but I watched someone else play it on YouTube.. Somehow, I made it all the way to the end, but MAN just thinking about it gives me goosebumps.


I wasn't too scared playing/watching it, but it's definitely really twisted. I found the whole story creepy but I think only one scene was kinda... too much for me, it definitely got a bit graphic.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 12, 2014)

and to all of you who like amelie: _BIGGEST SMOOCH EVER_


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Ah I love the HP series, too, just left it out cause it's been so long since I read the books!



Ack me neither, I wanna re-read them, but it's a tough task.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i see a LOT of old-time favorite books here, like catcher in the rye/harry potter/*to kill a mockingbird*/*great gatsby*
> 
> ahh good times in highschool... good times.



Read those in school. _Not_ good times.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I wasn't too scared playing/watching it, but it's definitely really twisted. I found the whole story creepy but I think only one scene was kinda... too much for me, it definitely got a bit graphic.


Let me guess: the scene with the scissors and the eyes?


----------



## yosugay (Jul 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Read those in school. _Not_ good times.


right? lmao. i had to read lord of the flies too o god


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

yosugay said:


> right? lmao. i had to read lord of the flies too o god



uck lord of the flies. Pretty much the only school-book i actually hated.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Read those in school. _Not_ good times.



hehe! i actually liked them when we read them! there WERE some things we read that i didnt like, though... the giver comes to mind :|


----------



## Mariah (Jul 12, 2014)

yosugay said:


> right? lmao. i had to read lord of the flies too o god



I had to read The Odyssey, Brave New World, and Romeo and Juliet freshman year. It was horrible.


----------



## Cou (Jul 12, 2014)

Lord of the Flies was actually pretty neat.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

I didnt like that book, it had to many plot holes


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Let me guess: the scene with the scissors and the eyes?


That's the one. The worst part about it was the screaming the kids made.

I thought To Kill a Mockingbird was pretty boring...I kinda liked the movie better.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I didnt like that book, it had to many plot holes



I also feel like it had no plot. or kind of a terrible one.


----------



## Cou (Jul 12, 2014)

Eh, maybe I'm just odd with books, I also actually liked To Kill a Mockingbird. I liked all the books I read in high school and middle school though, tbh.


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Lauren
Age: 19
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Bi
Relationship Status: Taken ;;;;;))))))
Location: Aussie Aussie Aussie
Favorite Books: HP series, His Dark Materials series, Slaughter House 5, The Great Gatsby
Favorite Games: POKEMON, ACNL, Tomodachi life, Skyrim, Portal, GTA, AC
Favorite Movies: Back to the Future, Ferris Bueler's Day Off, pre much all disney/all animated kids movies haha, Inception, Ocean's 11, um I have a lot
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Blink 182, Fall Out Boy, The Wonder Years, Ben Folds, there are also a lot of these
Favorite TV Shows: HIMYM, Seinfeld, OHSHC, Cowboy Bebop, FMA:B, all those terrible wedding shows like 'say yes to the dress' oh god i love trashy tv pls love me
Interesting facts about yourself: I love animals they are the best, I have a pet budgie and a pet yabbie, I like drawing and writing (even though i cannot write as much as I want to be able to) I have a tattoo and i love it lots, i have a tumblr too so hmu  also if you like achievement hunter hmu 
Favorite New Leaf Villager: so tough.... probably chief
Type of person I would like to be friends with: someone cool and chill, likes talking on skype, someone funny, i dont really care about age, except you have to like animals, but how can you not like animals really. also someone who can put up with my shyness haha
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: someone who is mean/doesnt like animals


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

Cou said:


> Eh, maybe I'm just odd with books, I also actually liked To Kill a Mockingbird. I liked all the books I read in high school and middle school though, tbh.


I liked most of mine, too, To Kill a Mockingbird is an exception. I honestly even liked a lot of Shakespeare.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 12, 2014)

Bowie said:


> All you need to know, is that I am in desperate need of a crazy person.



Hi!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> *doesnt like animals*



oh my goodness, who are these people.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2014)

Eh, wynaut

Name: Riley
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Sexual Orientation: Heterosexual
Relationship Status: none
Location: Texas
Favorite Books: The Magyk series (Yes that's how they spell it, don't ask), Harry Potter series, Avalon series, Hunger Games series, Divergent series, etc.
Favorite Games: MMORPGs', Pokemon, Fire Emblem, Mario, Mario Kart, Sonic The Hedgehog, Bravely Default, Shin Megami Tensei IV, Kirby, Zelda, Dynasty Warriors Empires, and too many more to count that if I did your heads would all explode
Favorite Movies: Harry Potter movies, Divergent, Transformer movies, The Pursuit of Happiness, Moneyball, SpaceJam, ahh you know what this list is going to be too long, just anything that isn't horror/comedy/drama, you get the jist
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: I listen to music casually and do not remember the names of any band or musical artist (I know, that's bad lol)
Favorite TV Shows: American Ninja Warriors, MLB, NBA, Avatar The Last Airbender, Legend of Korra, Space Dandy (only anime I will ever be able to stand and like), all Total Drama Island seasons, all Pokemon seasons (some more than the others), and once again this will be too long of a list, sorry
Interesting facts about yourself: I've done karate for seven years and I'm still doing it.  I'm a black belt 1st degree (the belt after black belt) in the Youn Wha Ryu system, which is a combination of all martial arts (Taekwondoe, Judo, Karate, Ninjutsu, Aikido, Hopkiedo, Tai Chi, Joint Manipulation, etc.).  I'm in the instructor reserve at my school and qualified as a C class judge for tournaments.  I also have done billiards for four years now and still doing it.  I use a 21 ounce Viper Pro pool stick.  I also have aspergers (mild autism), but it's faded away in recent years thanks to years of speech classes and learning to control it.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: I haven't played in so long I can't remember.
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Just casual everyday, friendly people
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Anyone who is a jerk/egotistical/dramatic (you get the jist)


----------



## yosugay (Jul 12, 2014)

well some people genuinely have reasons for not liking animals. they may have been traumatized from an attack or something. ive known someone like that


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 12, 2014)

yosugay said:


> well some people genuinely have reasons for not liking animals. they may have been traumatized from an attack or something. ive known someone like that



oh yeah, i know people like that too, and that is completely fine and understandable and I have complete empathy for those people! but i also know people who think animals are disgusting and have said they want to kill my pets, and they kill insects and such, i meant those people


----------



## Amyy (Jul 12, 2014)

*Name:* Amy
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* female
*Sexual Orientation:* straight
*Relationship Status:* single pringlee
*Location:* australia
*Favorite Books:* dragon keeper trilogy, fallen series
*Favorite Games:* league of legends HA 
*Favorite Movies:* too many
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* uh
*Favorite TV Shows:* scandal, *i cant think of any more*
*Interesting facts about yourself:* im boring.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* stitches
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* laid back, funny
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* people who dont sing, o-o

nailed it


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2014)

What the hell! I may aswell.

*Name*: Alice
*Age*: 26
*Gender*: Female
*Sexual Orientation*: Gay
*Relationship Status*: Single, I guess
*Location*: Canada
*Favorite Books*: The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, Wheel of Time,  The Woman in White,  The Hollow Man, Ghost Story, and House of Leaves.
*Favorite Games*: Silent Hill 2 & 3, Fatal Frame Series, The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, Mother 2 & 3, Drakengard Series + Nier, and Kirby Super Star.
*Favorite Movies*: Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer, The Shining, Let The Right One In, Spirited Away, My Neighbor Totoro and The Jerk.
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist*: Don't especially have a favourite. I'm very mixed and don't spend too much time with a single artist.
*Favorite TV Shows*: Pushing Daisies, 30 Rock, Community, The Twilight Zone, Twin Peaks, and Supernatural.
*Interesting facts about yourself*: Jeez, I dunno. I like to play weird games and bad mmo's for a laugh or to pass the time. I probably play with my hair constantly. I have this weird? fascination with watching people draw. I love watching really bad horror movies. I can be very affectionate.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager*: Beau, or Carmen. I like Coco too.
*Type of person I would like to be friends wit*h: Anyone who'll have me or put up with me.
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with*: Youpeople with the inability to lay back, relax and smell the roses, if only for a moment. Generally just people that make fast first impressions without any direct interaction, or people who refuse to try to understand something before asserting their own opinion.

Is that it?

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> oh yeah, i know people like that too, and that is completely fine and understandable and I have complete empathy for those people! but i also know people who think animals are disgusting and have said they want to kill my pets, and they kill insects and such, i meant those people



Who could not love animals? ;-; I want to be a vet, I've always loved animals. You're so lucky you have a pet bird I've been wanting one forever but my dad had bad experiences with them as a kid(He still loves animals though c: ), so I don't think it's going to happen :/ Sun coures are my favorite, they snuggle up with you, they're soooo cute @-@


----------



## Cariad (Jul 12, 2014)

Name:Niamh (if we become bessies u can hear my surname and middle name OMG)
Age: 12.5 (I'm mature btw)
Gender: Female (u can check if u don't believe me)
Sexual Orientation: um too young but I think I'm straight I dunno
Relationship Status: um I'm kinda with no one cos of age (ffs how many times I'm too young)
Location: Um East Mids of England yolo
Favorite Books: I like Wonder and tfios
Favorite Games: Mk and AC. Oh ya and ssb
Favorite Movies: Umm tfios
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: I like anything that's relaxing and not hippie. Like Sweet Baboo, Darwin Deez and like loads more
Favorite TV Shows: Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I like himym (my iPad autocorrected tht to jimmy HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ) and um Big Bang theory 
Interesting facts about yourself: um I have weird noises moods and I have Skype and I also have many other odd moods.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Lily of course like who doesn't like???
Type of person I would like to be friends with: people like me who are cray cray but do listen to me and don't treat me like scum (ya pls I'm going deep now)
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Everyone else. (Jk if ur nice then we'll be buds in no time)


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Name:Niamh (if we become bessies u can hear my surname and middle name OMG)
> Age: 12.5 (I'm mature btw)
> Gender: Female (u can check if u don't believe me)
> Sexual Orientation: um too young but I think I'm straight I dunno
> ...


omg
i found my soul mate i think


----------



## Cariad (Jul 12, 2014)

Capella said:


> omg
> i found my soul mate i think



Omglets be friends but u gotta let me have others too ok?


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2014)

*Name:* Jake
*Age:* 18
*Gender:* neither
*Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
*Relationship Status:* single
*Location:* australia
*Favorite Books:* i am not a reader but if i had to pick either trivia/mystery books
*Favorite Games:* pokemon/zelda/monster hunter
*Favorite Movies:* musicals
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* kelly clarkson
*Favorite TV Shows:* glee and desperate housewives
*Interesting facts about yourself:* i have swag, i was once a model, i am v kind
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* ricky!!!
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* boys who are nice and hot
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* just pls dont be ignorant and have an open mind

(if u wanna be friends pls PM me with a selfie of u attached)


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Omglets be friends but u gotta let me have others too ok?



kk im a loser srry


----------



## Brackets (Jul 12, 2014)

Name:Hallie
Age:19
Gender: F
Sexual Orientation: Bi
Relationship Status: newly single 
Location: England
Favorite Books: ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING
Favorite Games: pokemon, animal crossing, skyrim
Favorite Movies: district 9, billy elliot, a clockwork orange, to kill a mockingbird...
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: BIFFY CLYRO (go scotland!!), Radiohead, Muse, Nic Jones, Pink Floyd, The beatles
Favorite TV Shows: Game of thrones, OITNB, torchwood, doctor who, modern family
Interesting facts about yourself: i'm a bit of a loser but i'm cool as well
I'm pretty good at guitar too
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Moe
Type of person I would like to be friends with: funny people who aren't sensitive
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: two-faced people, had enough of them


----------



## cIementine (Jul 12, 2014)

_*Name: *Izzy but you can call me Marie
*Age:* 12.7
*Gender:* Female
*Sexual Orientation:* Straight
*Relationship Status:* Single because I'm like 12(.7)
*Location:* England 
*Favorite Books:* The Fault in Our Stars, Paper Towns, Looking for Alaska, Adrian Mole, The adventures of Huckleburry Finn, There's a boy in the girls' bathroom, The hunger Games, An Abundance of Katherines, The hunger games trilogy
*Favorite Games:* Tekken, MK8, ACNL, Need for speed, Disney infinity, Disneyland adventures, Mario & Luigi Dream team
*Favorite Movies:* The Fault in our stars, Transformers: age of extinction, X-men: Days of future past, The blair witch project, se7en, a few good men, point blanc
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* Nirvana, Foo Fighters, Muse, Paramore
*Favorite TV Shows:* Homicide hunters, modern family
Interesting facts about yourself: I'm not interesting ahaha
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Fauna
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* I'm generally not picky but as long as you're not an ******* negative nancy then you're okay ahaha
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* ^^_


----------



## Jollian (Jul 12, 2014)

uh okay I'll do this i guess
Name: Jillian
Age: 16
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Bisexual??? Maybe??? idk. I'm lithromantic
Relationship Status: single
Location: NY
Favorite Books: Harry Potter Series, To Kill a Mockingbird, My Side of the Mountain
Favorite Games: Pokemon, ACNL (duh), Mario Kart
Favorite Movies: Speed Racer, How To Train Your Dragon 2, Matilda, all studio ghibli movies
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Thirty Seconds To Mars
Favorite TV Shows: Legend of Korra, Adventure Time, Castle, Hell's Kitchen
Interesting facts about yourself: I'm obsessed with George Washington
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Cookie!!!
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Someone with a good sense of humor i guess idk
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: jerks


----------



## Hai (Jul 12, 2014)

*Name*: Don't have one
*Age*: 16
*Gender*: female
*Sexual Orientation*: heteroflexible :'D
*Relationship Status*: taken 
*Location*: Germany
*Favorite Books*: The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger, der Schwarm by Frank Sch?tzing, the Lemony Snicket books... and lots of fan fiction I guess^^
*Favorite Games*: ACNL, GTA 5, Sims 3, Pok?mon X/Y
*Favorite Movies*: 99 Francs, the Meaning of Life and other Monty Python films, Tim Burton stuff... 
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist*: My Chemical Romance, Rammstein, Korn, Lindsey Stirling, Slipknot 
*Favorite TV Shows*: Doctor Who, Sherlock, Shingeki no Kyojin, South Park, HIMYM. Family Guy, American Dad...
*Interesting facts about yourself*: Uhm... I am a vegetarian. And some kind of goth or metalhead, I guess. And an atheist. Also, I like anime and manga and am a japan fan.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager*: Can't decide between Chester, Marshal and Whitney
*Type of person I would like to be friends with*: Someone nice. Maybe someone with the same interests? Or the same lifestyle? Or both? I like calm people as much as I like loud ones. I think I like extreme people... Intelligence is a plus too :'D Just try. If you like me, I'll probably like you too. I don't really care about age too.
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with*: Intolerant people. Very, very religious people, because I can't really relate to that. Myself.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Javier Antonio Mora III
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Sexual Orientation: Straight with a dash of homoerotic tendencies
Relationship Status: What's it to you?
Location: Riverside, California(So-Cal, best coast)
Favorite Books: I'm not much of a reader.
Favorite Games: I've been a Nintendo baby forever but I got mad love for Kingdom Hearts.
Favorite Movies: Scott Pilgrim vs The World, Her, Stand By Me, SuperBad, This Is The End, The Wedding Singer, Wreck-It Ralph, The Shawshank Redemption, Edward Scissorhands, and Mewtwo Strikes Back.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: The holy trinity consisting of: The Strokes, Vampire Weekend, and Arctic Monkeys. Also got mad love for Avenged Sevenfold!
Favorite TV Shows: Regular Show, American Dad, Awkward, Gravity Falls, mostly cartoons tbh.
Interesting facts about yourself: I have a nice collection of flannels
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Javiously BOB
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anyone who's not a grumpy gretchen or a snob 24/7
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: The latter part of my last answer.


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



heck yeah desperate housewives and musicals, good luck finding a hot boy as i am neither haha


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 12, 2014)

*Age: *23
*Favorite Books: *The Adventures of Alice in Wonderland, The Great Gatsby, Lord of the Flies, A Wizard of Earthsea, A Series of Unfortunate Events, Sherlock.
*Favorite Games:* Raised primarily on Nintendo games, but aside from that- the Arkham games are a favorite, Outlast, Amnesia The Dark Descent, Portal, KH2, Deus Ex Human Revolution. 
*Favorite Movies:* TRON Legacy, The Lego Movie, Wreck-it Ralph, The Great Gatsby (Lurhmann's version), most animated 2-D Disney films, most Pixar films, Misery.
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* The Beatles, Studio Killers, Motown, Hans Zimmer, Thomas Newman.
*Favorite TV Shows:* Once Upon a Time, Hell's Kitchen, Master Chef
*Interesting facts about yourself:* I draw, and I RP sometimes, and I'm pretty much a generic construction worker (an average human being.)
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Carmen
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* Anyone who's liable to geek out over things easily, a sense of humor. That's it, that's pretty much what draws me to a person. 
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *Drama? Whining? Always ready to pick arguments for ANY reason with anyone, to hammer your opinion in? You've got to go. Nobody has time for that.








I have a suspicious feeling people here might think I'm difficult to talk to. I'm actually just a hermit though.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2014)

Eh. Might as well. I'm always up for finding someone new to chat to.  

*Name*: Tina
*Age*: 22
*Gender*: Female 
*Sexual Orientation*: Pansexual
*Relationship Status*: Single
*Location*: Scotland
*Favorite Books*: _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell; _Diary_ & _Invisible Monsters_ by Chuck Palahniuk; _Kiss Me Judas_ by Will Christopher Baer; _Lala Pipo_ by Hideo Okuda; _Edinburgh_ by Alexander Chee; pretty much anything by Natsuo Kirino, Haruki Murakami, and Ryu Murakami. Then a few others that would be completely inappropriate to list. 
*Favorite Games*: Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, Harvest Moon, etc. Lately I've been playing Civ 5, Mario Kart 8, and Wind Waker. 
*Favorite Movies*: _Antiviral_, _Bandage_, _Battle Royale_, _Dead Silence_, _Grave of the Fireflies_, _Howl's Moving Castle_, _L: Change the World_, _Little Man_, _One Missed Call_, _Saw_, _Spirited Away_, _Sweeny Todd_, _White Chicks_, _Yuuki_
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist*: KAT-TUN is my eternal love. ♡ Other favourites are Jin Akanishi, Boy George, Blaqk Audio, William Control, Culture Club, The Dresden Dolls, Darren Hayes, Kim Jae Joong, LANDS, Marilyn Manson, Michael Jackson, Obscure Pleasures, Amanda Palmer, Placebo, Savage Garden, Milan Stanković,  Tomohisa Yamashita, and YOHIO.
*Favorite TV Shows*:_ The Big Bang Theory_, _Code Blue_, _Gokusen_, _Modern Family_, _The Middle_, _Nobuta wo Produce_, _Trollied_, and _You're Beautiful_. 
*Interesting facts about yourself*: nothing? I'm pretty boring tbh. My life can be summed up as cooking, baking, socialising, writing, filmmaking, and playing video games. 
*Favorite New Leaf Villager*: Lobo, Tia
*Type of person I would like to be friends with*: anyone, within reason. 
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with*: N/A


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking for a friend


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 12, 2014)

fill out the survey and find friends!

Name: Mercedes
Age: 13
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: bisexual? 
Relationship Status: none.
Location: North Carolina 
Favorite Books: LOL WHO READS??
Favorite Games: ACNL, Tomodachi life, Legend of Zelda link between to worlds, pokemon expoleres of sky,
Favorite Movies: The Lego movie
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Iggy azalea 
Favorite TV Shows: MLP:FIM, The fariy odd parents, adventure time, regular show.
Interesting facts about yourself: I love cats, and drawing, also eating bacon cheese fry's! 
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Pietro
Type of person I would like to be friends with: anyone who could click. 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: anyone who's a ****face.


----------



## Kildor (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Jarod
Age: 12 (13 the week after next week)
Gender:  Male
Sexual Orientation: ?
Relationship Status: Single.
Location: Stuck between a Whopper
Favorite Books: Any cool medieval Fantasy/Fantasy book is fine with me. Also comedy.
Favorite Games: TF2, Left 4 Dead 2, Skyrim, etc.
Favorite Movies: The Incredibles, Finding Nemo, (any Pixar or Disney movie or Dreamworks movie from 2001-2009) Howl's Moving Castle.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Queen, Weird Al, BoyceAvenue, Beyonc? ,Eminem ( any music that I can like really)
Favorite TV Shows: Spongebob.
Interesting facts about yourself: I like to read, I like food, I like meat. And I like alot of stuff. I like to smile.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Fang
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anyone who wants to approach me and be friends.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Rowdy personalities who like making fun of other people excessively. 

Hit  me up a PM and lets be friends. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot to mention I'm crazy, and love to make people laugh.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

Eh, let's do it.

Name: Tiffany
Age: Unicorn (I don't like unicorns tbh)
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Straight
Relationship Status: Single
Location: Somewhere in New York
Favorite Books: Eleanor and Park, Will Grayson, Will Grayson
Favorite Games: Bioshock Infinite, Street Fighter, Pokemon, Zelda, ACNL, Persona, Mother 3, etc.
Favorite Movies: Howl's Moving Castle, The Jerk
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Changes a lot, but I <3 Nico Vega
Favorite TV Shows: Does anime count? SNK, Neon Genesis Evangelion 
Interesting facts about yourself: My pinkies are double jointed
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kid Cat
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Someone who is very nice, funny, can stand my horrid puns.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Pissy people. No one likes pissy peeps.


----------



## Kildor (Jul 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Eh, let's do it.
> 
> Name: Tiffany
> Age: Unicorn
> ...



You called? You'd have to do the same with me though.

I'm feeling a *spark* between us.


----------



## spacedog (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: ellie
Age: 5 maybe 6
Gender: demigirl 
Sexual Orientation: 
Relationship Status:  hahahahha ahha ah ah
Location: australia
Favorite Books: IDK..... aristotle and dante discover the secrets of the universe
Favorite Games: ??????? good question , acnl???
Favorite Movies: also good question...... x-men? MULAN...
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: the killers yo...... also Sia, my bb
Favorite TV Shows: game of thrones, oitnb, resurrection umm ummmmmm almost human..
Interesting facts about yourself: im double jointed in all my fingers and i play piano is that interesting
Favorite New Leaf Villager: SKYE
Type of person I would like to be friends with: cool ppl
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: uncool ppl


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

Kildor said:


> You called? You'd have to do the same with me though.
> 
> I'm feeling a *spark* between us.


Oh ****. We'll be the best of friends.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Name: Jarod
> Age: 12 (13 the week after next week)


I should've realized this earlier cause you just made a thread about going into high school, but just wanna say you act really mature for your age. Wouldn't have guessed you were only 12.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I should've realized this earlier cause you just made a thread about going into high school, but just wanna say you act really mature for your age. Wouldn't have guessed you were only 12.



Me too, I thought he was like, 16 or something.


----------



## f11 (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Crystal
Age: 12
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Demi-romantical
Relationship Status: single 
Location: Bay area
Favorite Books: Harry Potter
Favorite Games: Pokemon, Call of Duty, Super Samash, Animal crossing and tomodachi life
Favorite Movies: lel
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: lel
Favorite TV Shows: lel
Interesting facts about yourself: I'm not interesting
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Static
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Tsundere. Open minded chill people.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Jerks.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Favorite New Leaf Villager: *Rasher*
> Type of person I would like to be friends with: *Submissive, easily controlled, masochistic, wealthy or someone I can exploit for cash.*



rasher is the best villager!!! 
also same :^)


----------



## Kildor (Jul 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I should've realized this earlier cause you just made a thread about going into high school, but just wanna say you act really mature for your age. Wouldn't have guessed you were only 12.





Sparkanine said:


> Me too, I thought he was like, 16 or something.



Only a few more years though  and thanks.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Steve
Age: 13
Gender: M
Sexual Orientation: No clue at the moment.
Relationship Status: Not taken
Location: Pgh PA
Favorite Books: Hunger Games (I guess)
Favorite Games: MK, AC, and Clash
Favorite Movies: Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *shrug*
Favorite TV Shows: World Cup, if that counts.
Interesting facts about yourself: Proudly 'murican. Closest thing to interesting.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kid Cat
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Someone who knows video games well.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Nobody overly annoying or immature. A tad is fine but if it's too much I'll crack.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 12, 2014)

Name:Grace
Age: 14
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: asexual/possibly bi (I don't actually know to be honest)
Relationship Status: single (forever alone)
Location: the shire
Favorite Books:LOTR, Harry potter
Favorite Games: ACNL, morrowind, halo combat evolved (I have an orginal Xbox, that's it) most zelda games. Pokemon
Favorite Movies: Lilo and Stitch any thing by studio ghibli
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: The Beatles and CHVRCHES
Favorite TV Shows: Wolverine and the X-Men/ modern family/ once apon a time/ doctor who
Interesting facts about yourself: I can touch my nose with my tongue 
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Gaston
Type of person I would like to be friends with: someone who makes bad jokes (I find the hilarious), someone smart, someone kind
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: someone who is not smart, someone who is big headed and someone who is impolite


----------



## cIementine (Jul 12, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Favorite Movies: Ferris Bueller's Day Off



_I knew I was missing something! Best film ever <3
Save Ferris!_


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2014)

Tina said:


> Eh. Might as well. I'm always up for finding someone new to chat to.
> 
> *Name*: Tina
> *Age*: 22
> ...



W-wanna be my friend?


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> W-wanna be my friend?



We're already friends, silly. <3


----------



## Hound00med (Jul 12, 2014)

Why not, I love making new buds <3

Name: Sean
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Sexual Orientation: Gay
Relationship Status: Taken
Location: UK
Favorite Books: I don't really read  .. But Dragon Rider by Cornelia Funke is an epic book 
Favorite Games: AC, Mario and Pok?mon.. I'm very territorial
Favorite Movies: Friends w/ Benefits, Mean Girls, The Simpsons Movie
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Ellie Goulding, Skylar Grey, The Wanted
Favorite TV Shows: The Simpsons, Family Guy, SpongeBob (YOU'RE NEVER TOO OLD), Mock the Week
Interesting facts about yourself: Hm.. Well, I'm a little crazy, I have a dirty mind, and despite being gay, I do not like Lady GaGa
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Eugene
Type of person I would like to be friends with: I don't mind, I'm not picky.. But someone who can talk a lot, but doesn't get mad at me for not being able to start convos D:
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Anyone who's cocky or overconfident


----------



## Lauren (Jul 12, 2014)

*
Name: Lauren 
Age: 20
Gender: Female 
Sexual Orientation: straight (I like boobies though )
Relationship Status: Engaged 
Location: England 
Favorite Books: I love jaquilne Wilson (childish I know)
Favorite Games: I will play anything but specifically portal, mario games and gmod.
Favorite Movies: horrors in general 
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: ack I can't pick! This is the same, I'll listen to anything!
Favorite TV Shows: the walking dead and anime 
Interesting facts about yourself:
Favorite New Leaf Villager: peanut, Blaire, ribbot and static 
Type of person I would like to be friends with: anyone as long as you're not mean 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: mean people 
*


----------



## Cariad (Jul 12, 2014)

Lauren said:


> *
> Name: Lauren
> Age: 20
> Gender: Female
> ...



Can we be friends my master senpai?


----------



## effluo (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Not sharing that yet 
Age: 28
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: straight
Relationship Status: in relationship
Location: Earth
Favorite Books:American Gods(really all books by Neil Gaiman) Divine Misfortune(All of this authors books too), Fareheit 451, Harry Potter series, Percy Jackson series, all Richele Meads books too.. I find it hard to pick favorites.
Favorite Games: Kingdom Hearts, Animal Crossing, Professor Layton games
Favorite Movies: The Fifth Element, Back to the Future I and II, Ferris Bueler's Day Off, Edward Scissorhands, Legend, The Dark Crystal, Vegas Vacation, Howl's Moving castle(really all Gibli movies are included), Monster Squad, Hot Fuzz
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Tori Amos, Radiohead, Placebo, Gotye, Muse.. I like everything though pretty much
Favorite TV Shows: The IT Crowd, Scrubs, The Middle, Gravity Falls, Attack on Titan, Sword Art Online, Adventure Time, Doctor Who, Sherlock, Supernatural, Pushing Daises, United States of Tara, Princess Tutu, Death Note, Avatar the Last Airbender, Korra
Interesting facts about yourself: Um... I like to draw and I collect toys. I Looove cats..I like spooky oriented things. 
Favorite New Leaf Villager: atm.. Katt 
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Someone nice, funny, open-minded
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *shrug*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Drew (Full Name: Andrew)
 Age: 17 almost 18
 Gender: Male
 Sexual Orientation: IDK, Curious?
 Relationship Status: single
 Location: USA Florida
 Favorite Books: Hunger Games, "Drums, Girls and Dangerous pie" and Goosebump series
 Favorite Games: Animal Crossing series, Super Smash bros series, resident Evil series, Mario Kart Series, Soul Calibur Series and Pok?mon Series
 Favorite Movies: Saw series, Spider Man series, Final Destination series, Freaky Friday and High School Musical 1,2 and 3
 Favorite Band or Musical Artist: The Fray, Linkin Park, John Legend, Usher, Beyonc?, Demi Lovato and Justin Timberlake
 Favorite TV Shows: Walking Dead, Teen Wolf, Charmed, Grey's Anatomy, Witches of East End, The Real World, The Challenge and Family Guy
 Interesting facts about yourself: I cant stand Bright settings and rooms, I like Dark Places and the Night is my favorite time of the day.
 Favorite New Leaf Villager: Fauna
 Type of person I would like to be friends with: Open Minded, Sincere, Relatable and self-less
 Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Bullies, Selfish, Jealous and spiteful


----------



## Lauren (Jul 12, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Can we be friends my master senpai?



I thought we were?


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tina said:


> Eh. Might as well. I'm always up for finding someone new to chat to.
> 
> *Name*: Tina
> *Age*: 22
> ...



The Dresden Dolls!!!!! Okay, I absolutely need you to be my coach the next time I play Mafia. Pretty please..


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 12, 2014)

I need a freind still


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

Name:L. Lawliet
Age:17
Gender: male
Sexual Orientation: straight
RELATIONSHIP STATUS: chubby, single, ready for a pringle
Locationhoenix, AZ
Favorite BOOKS: Vladimir todd, percy jackson, the outsiders,
Favorite Games: pokemon y, acnl, sonic colours, halo 4, Gears of war 3, minecraft
Favorite Movies: Avengers, eagle eye, inception, Lazer Team
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Green Day, All American Rejects, Red Hot Chili Peppers, ERB
Favorite TV Shows: Archer, Breaking Bad
Interesting facts about yourself: I am incredibly intelligent but socially awkward
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kyle
Type of person I would like to be friends with: cool people
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Mean people/trolls


----------



## dude98 (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Zackary
Age:16
Sexual Orientation: straight
Gender: *ahem*
Relationship Status: Single
Location: U.S.A
Favorite Books: Harry Potter, Jurassic Park, The Lost World, and manga
Favorite Games: Kirby series,  Pokemon, New Leaf, Street Fighter, Smash, Mega Man, Tomodachi Life, Double Dragon,  River City Ransom, Snake Eater, Resident Evil
Favorite Movies: Apollo 13, Star Wars, Jurassic Park, 007 series,  Saving Private Ryan, The Matrix, Forest Gump, Pacific Rim, Godzilla (Japanese ones), Die Hard, The Avengers, Now You See Me, Rocky, Air Force One, National Treasure,  Monsters Inc., Hetalia Paint It White, Scott Pilgrim, October Skies, Robocop, and Invictus
Favorite band or musical artist: Linkin Park, Anamanaguchi, Brentalfloss, Daft Punk, The Megas, I Fight Dragons, The Doors, Aerosmith,  AC-DC, Green Day, Metalica, deadmau5, The Offspring,  ERB, Kirby Krackle, Guns and Roses, and Barenaked Ladies
Favorite T.v shows: Happy Tree Friends, Big Bang Theory,  Regular Show, Family Guy, most anime, Gravity Falls, and Ridiculousness
Interesting facts about yourself: I was born in Japan on a military base. I don't like horror movies but I love Happy Tree Friends and CreepyPasta. I had scoliosis
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Gaston, Joey, and Sydney
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anyone who needs one and one who won't use me
Type of person I would NOT want to be friends with: meanies and people who will use me


----------



## squirtle (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Elks
Age: sh
Gender: female 
Sexual Orientation: Straight 
Relationship Status: I don't even know anymore
Location: 417 hardcore livinnnn
Favorite Books: Reading sucks
Favorite Games: Tomb Raider 
Favorite Movies: HUMAN CENTIPEDE DUH CMON
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: HIM, and I like hardcore and punk
Favorite TV Shows: The Walking Dead, pro wrestling 
Interesting facts about yourself: I'm an adrenaline junkie. I use to model. I get the cops called on me alot. I suck.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kyle. He da homie.
Type of person I would like to be friends with: crazy people yo. 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: calm/lazy

WHY DID I DO THIS. TOO MUCH BOREDOM. BE MY HOMIES.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 12, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> *Age: *23
> *Favorite Books: *The Adventures of Alice in Wonderland, The Great Gatsby, Lord of the Flies, A Wizard of Earthsea, A Series of Unfortunate Events, Sherlock.
> *Favorite Games:* Raised primarily on Nintendo games, but aside from that- the Arkham games are a favorite, Outlast, Amnesia The Dark Descent, Portal, KH2, Deus Ex Human Revolution.
> *Favorite Movies:* TRON Legacy, The Lego Movie, Wreck-it Ralph, The Great Gatsby (Lurhmann's version), most animated 2-D Disney films, most Pixar films, Misery.
> ...







/loves on <3333


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: aleonhart 
Age: 20
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: straight
Relationship Status: single
Location: California 
Favorite Books: The Book Thief, the asoiaf books I've actually read aha, The Fault In Our Stars, Looking For Alaska, Rainbow Rowell books...
Favorite Games: ACNL I guess. 
Favorite Movies: Pacific Rim, Zombieland, Captain America: TWS, just fun movies. 
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Vampire Weekend, Local Natives, Beach House, Best Coast, Arcade Fire, Ed Sheeran, and Marina and the Diamonds
Favorite TV Shows: Doctor Who, Sherlock, The Walking Dead, Attack on Titan, Game of Thrones, Elementary, Adventure Time, Sword Art Online, Parks and Recreation, Supernatural, Pushing Daisies, Breaking Bad, and a handful more.
Interesting facts about yourself: I've been a huge soccer (or football) fan since the 2010 World Cup, though I've neglected the last season due to university. 
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Peanut or Fang
Type of person I would like to be friends with: nice, rad people who share my interests or are just down to talk 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: rude, mean, close-minded people. the like.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Name: aleonhart
> Age: 20
> Gender: female
> Sexual Orientation: straight
> ...



think i found a friend


----------



## Solar (Jul 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> What the hell! I may aswell.
> 
> *Name*: Alice
> *Age*: 26
> ...



Can we be friends, maybe (please).


----------



## KiloPatches (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Katherine 
Age: 23
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Heteosexual
Relationship Status: Common Law
Location: Ontario, Canada
Favorite Books: Non-Fiction
Favorite Games: Skyrim, Mass Effect Series, GTA IV, Rock Band, ACNL, Professor Layton Games, Dead or Alive  
Favorite Movies: 21 Jump Street
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: David Usher, The Killers, 
Favorite TV Shows: Psych, Archer, Lost, Community.... anything on Netflix
Interesting facts about yourself: I am in university, I study History, Psychology with a German Minor, I have written a Novel  (50,000 words) in 30 days with NanoWriMo, published a textbook, lectured 4 times for a university course I TA'd for on the chapters I wrote  
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Lily, Kidd, Whitney, Sprinkle and Roscoe
Type of person I would like to be friends with: University Student 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Purposefully Ignorant People


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Attack on Titan




Did you call... MY LIFE?


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> think i found a friend



Yes. I think we should be pals. 



Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Did you call... MY LIFE?



I fell in love with the show and the manga so hard. I NEED A SEASON 2.


----------



## betty (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: betty {pretty obvious} 
Age: age is but a number.
Gender: girl
Sexual Orientation: straight
Relationship Status: single
Location: california
Favorite Books: The Fault In Our Stars, Divergent. Idk I don't read much.
Favorite Games: Animal Crossing [omg no way?!], The Sims, some action games, but not all
Favorite Movies: The Fault In Our Stars [hipster, please], Maleficent, Earth To Echo, Divergent. lol I like modern day movies.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: You can't make me choose. I like upbeat music that makes you wanna dance. I like pop, dub step, and electronica mostly.
Favorite TV Shows: Pretty Little Liars, Chasing Life, Switched at Birth, Spongebob, The Amazing World of Gumball, The whole Total Drama series. lol I like a mix of tv shows.
Favorite Anime: Had to add this in. Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (my first anime), Clannad, and Ghost Hunt
Interesting facts about yourself: I feel like I'm in my own little world. I forgot about my friends in real life to remember the ones on the internet. haha that sounds weird but I'm a very different person on the internet than in the real world.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Dizzy has had a place in my heart since City Folk. He was in my first town [I still have it] in City Folk called 'LaLa Land' That was my first animal crossing town ever.
Type of person I would like to be friends with: someone funny, sarcastic, outgoing, someone I can make 'thats what she said' jokes sometimes, but not always
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: someone rude,  always inappropriate, and boring.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Shay ( not my full name but idk B)))))
Age: im p young, but nah i wont tell
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Straight
RELATIONSHIP STATUS: pfft, none
Location: Murica
Favorite BOOKS: Hm, I like a series called Uglies, its good, any other favs would have to be manga.
Favorite Games: Legend of Zelda, The Last of Us, and Bioshock.
Favorite Movies: Not sure, i usually like comedy and dramas in movies. ( i do like disney movies a lot.)
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Two Door Cinema Club <3 
Favorite TV Shows: Once upon a Time and Supernatural as of now 
Interesting facts about yourself: I'm a lefty and people think im good at drawing.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Diana or Sydney
Type of person I would like to be friends with: People w my interests/people that are funny.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Not sure.. Rude people? Or someone who doesnt have a sense of humour i guess lel.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Name: Shay ( not my full name but idk B)))))
> Age: im p young, but nah i wont tell
> Gender: Female
> Sexual Orientation: Straight
> ...


Found another bud! also saw that you liked bioshock...


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Name: Shay ( not my full name but idk B)))))
> Age: im p young, but nah i wont tell
> Gender: Female
> Sexual Orientation: Straight
> ...


I can't believe I forgot to add them to my list, they're one of my favorites too.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Found another bud! also saw that you liked bioshock...



oh ye i forgot, heh, adding that now C:
Ill be yo friend B)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> oh ye i forgot, heh, adding that now C:
> Ill be yo friend B)



Yaaaaaas. Friends 5evar haha.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I can't believe I forgot to add them to my list, they're one of my favorites too.



C: They're my all time favorite as of now, hopefully for a long time heh


----------



## AndyB (Jul 12, 2014)

I may as well,

*Name:* Andy
*Age:* 23
*Gender:* Male
*Sexual Orientation:* Straight
*Relationship Status:* Single
*Location:* UK
*Favorite Books:* DUNE, The Invisible Man, Watchmen
*Favorite Games:* Dark Souls, Link to the Past, Persona 4
*Favorite Movies:* Star Wars, Watchmen, Howl's Moving Castle, Princess Mononoke
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* Daft Punk, Journey, Big D and the Kids Table 
*Favorite TV Shows:* Blackadder, Supernatural
*Interesting facts about yourself:* I like to Speedrun games. (Bonus fact: I'm not actually scary)
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Rolf
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* Anyone willing to take the time to chat, to know one another.
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* Roody Poos


----------



## dude98 (Jul 12, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Name: aleonhart
> Age: 20
> Gender: female
> Sexual Orientation: straight
> ...


You sound pretty cool


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 12, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> fill out the survey and find friends!
> 
> Name: Mercedes
> Age: 13
> ...



.......


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

Betty, you seem pretty chill. Let's be pals!

TDI ftw


----------



## twisty (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Madison
Age: 19
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: bisexual (with many question marks)
Relationship Status: taken
Location: Iowa
Favorite Books: The Virgin Suicides, House of Leaves, American Gods, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Favorite Games: Bioshock series (!!!!), Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Pokemon, The Sims, AC
Favorite Movies: Heathers, Mulholland Drive, Se7en, Tokyo Godfathers, Black Swan
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Nico Vega, Florence & The Machine, The Strokes
Favorite TV Shows: Twin Peaks, Firefly, X-Files, SNK, Madoka Magicka
Interesting facts about yourself: I love cats, writing, drawing and bike riding!
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kiki
Type of person I would like to be friends with: people who like to tell stories about their lives and like games
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: people who use slurs and/or think being cruel or offensive is funny


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

twisty said:


> Name: Madison
> Age: 19
> Gender: female
> Sexual Orientation: bisexual (with many question marks)
> ...


Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng 
Oh my god can we be friends? My favorite bands change but Nico Vega is one of my favorites! I forgot to add them!


----------



## dude98 (Jul 12, 2014)

twisty said:


> Name: Madison
> Age: 19
> Gender: female
> Sexual Orientation: bisexual (with many question marks)
> ...


You seem cool


----------



## twisty (Jul 12, 2014)

Yoooooo! You guys seem super cool too! Can we please freak out about Booker Dewitt together? (freaking out about booker dewitt consumes like 80% of my brainpower 90% of the time)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

twisty said:


> Yoooooo! You guys seem super cool too! Can we please freak out about Booker Dewitt together? (freaking out about booker dewitt consumes like 80% of my brainpower 90% of the time)


Yaaaaaaaas!

here is a booker RP blog I love


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 12, 2014)

twisty said:


> Name: Madison
> Age: 19
> Gender: female
> Sexual Orientation: bisexual (with many question marks)
> ...



purrs at you over dragon age
y halo thar B))))


----------



## stumph (Jul 12, 2014)

whoops i made the thread and never filled it out myself.

Name: mel
Age: 16 going on 17
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: idk
Relationship Status: complicated
Location: texas
Favorite Books: the book thief, into the wild, gray, the great gatsby
Favorite Games: animal crossing, league, pokemon, ace attorney series, bioshock series, portal 2, tf2
Favorite Movies: hedwig and the angry inch, les mis, rent, adult world, the eden of the east movies
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: twenty one pilots, the colourist, fall out boy, the brobecks, tegan & sara
Favorite TV Shows: it's always sunny in philadelphia, evangelion, and orange is the new black
Interesting facts about yourself: i suck
Favorite New Leaf Villager: muffy of lobo
Type of person I would like to be friends with: anyone 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: i d k


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking!!


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Princess Consuela Banana-Hammock
Age: 12 (what is this)
Gender: mail
Sexual Orientation: bi but id never touch a guy
Relationship Status: depends on ur relationship status
Location: behind u )))
Favorite Books: who reads books
Favorite Games: love
Favorite Movies: animal crossing movie
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: nine inch nails
Favorite TV Shows: mlp
Interesting facts about yourself: i have a rare disease yes 
Favorite New Leaf Villager: drift bc im driftin past u
Type of person I would like to be friends with: hot gurls with big boobys who are sluts
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: my dad


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> still looking!!



i already sent you my selfie. was I not good enough?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Michael The Rock 13
Age: 90's child
Gender: M
Sexual Orientation:  Never get any
Relationship Status: ^ Because I'm married
Location: Maine
Favorite Books:  Love lots of books without a clear favorite.  Love Neil Gaiman, Stephen King and Jules Vernes.
Favorite Games: Doom, World of Warcraft, League of Legends, Zelda, Minecraft, Mario, Sonic, Final Fantasy, Contra... uh, lots more that I'm drawing blanks on.
Favorite Movies: Quentin Tarantino movies, Steve McQueen movies, Bond films, Sam Raimi films, Terry Gilliam films, Bourne trilogy, Chevy Chase flicks, etc.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist:  Led Zeppelin
Favorite TV Shows: The Simpsons
Interesting facts about yourself: I am not actually a sculpture carved out of rock.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Marshal, who probably has left my village by now.
Type of person I would like to be friends with: People who like chatting about stuff, people who like playing video games with me, people who laugh at the same stupid ******** stuff that I laugh at.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Uptight, humorless, politically correct, stuffy people.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> i already sent you my selfie. was I not good enough?



i need more than one friend


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i need more than one friend



you need me


----------



## oak (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Noah
Age: 20
Gender: Male
Sexual Orientation: Gay
Relationship Status: Dating
Location: British Columbia, Canada
Favourite Books: I just finished the Harry Potter series & now i've started the Divergent series. Hard to pick a favourite so idk
Favorite Games: acnl? idk, I don't play many video games
Favourite Movies: Hmm I don't watch many movies
Favourite Band or Musical Artist: Miley Cyrus 
Favourite TV Shows: Dexter, American Horror Story
Interesting facts about yourself: Man I am so boring
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Gaston
Type of person I would like to be friends with: chill people
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: people with constant bad vibes


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> you need me



no thanks youre too young


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> no thanks youre too young



im not 12 i did that for the joke


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: creepy sheepy
Age:8
Gender:boy
Sexual Orientation:up
Relationship Status:single >
Location:in the america
Favorite Books:tmi
Favorite Games:tmi
Favorite Movies:tmi
Favorite Band or Musical Artist:tmi
Favorite TV Shows:tmi
Interesting facts about yourself:i like creepy sheeps
Favorite New Leaf Villagerietro
Type of person I would like to be friends witheople with money who will buy me things11
Type of person I would not like to be friends withoor ppl


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 12, 2014)

CR33P said:


> Name: creepy sheepy
> Age:8
> Gender:boy
> Sexual Orientation:up
> ...



poor on ac or poor irl


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> still looking!!



i'll be friends with you~!


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 12, 2014)

wow so this is live

Name: Taylor
Age: 16
Gender: F
Sexual Orientation: str8 m8
Relationship Status: single like a pringle
Location: somewhere in the south
Favorite Books: i would list but they're really girly dnt judge
Favorite Games: animal crossing yikes, show me some new games like seriously 
Favorite Movies: saved, red eye, all disney movies minus malificent and brave
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: the strokes, cage the elephant, v weekend, m mouse, gorillaz
Favorite TV Shows: himym, modern family
Interesting facts about yourself: i can't roll my tongue, i love baseball and heather gray
Favorite New Leaf Villager: rooney
Type of person I would like to be friends with: someone who likes a wide range of artists and Disney movies. funny and not always a downer (can stand bad jokes too)
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: myself


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 12, 2014)

Name: Glenn
Age: 15 (16 in five days yasss)
Gender:  guy
Sexual Orientation: straight
Relationship Status: single
Location: New York
Favorite Books: ---
Favorite Games: ac, gta, mario, pokemon, minecraft
Favorite Movies: most comedies, marvel
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: imagine dragons, coldplay, acdc, aerosmith, led zep
Favorite TV Shows: Law and Orders, NCIS, impractical jokers
Interesting facts about yourself: umm I play football, guitar, and other stuff
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Bam
Type of person I would like to be friends with: you
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: ---


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 12, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Name: Drew (Full Name: Andrew)
> Age: 17 almost 18
> Gender: Male
> Sexual Orientation: IDK, Curious?
> ...



yo yo yo.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Name: Glenn
> Age: 15 (16 in five days yasss)
> Gender:  guy
> Sexual Orientation: straight
> ...



you have a n awesome taste in music


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Name: Glenn
> Age: 15 (16 in five days yasss)
> Gender:  guy
> Sexual Orientation: straight
> ...


This is weird but I like your name.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 12, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> you have a n awesome taste in music



Thanks man! 



Saylor said:


> This is weird but I like your name.



Thanks! I like it too, because it's my dad's name as well


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I like it too, because it's my dad's name as well


i think ive seen you on serebii. You on there?


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking for friends!!


----------



## Hai (Jul 13, 2014)

Hai said:


> *Name*: Don't have one
> *Age*: 16
> *Gender*: female
> *Sexual Orientation*: heteroflexible :'D
> ...



No one? 
Darn it.


----------



## Capella (Jul 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> still looking for friends!!



??/
i asked u earlier


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2014)

Capella said:


> ??/
> i asked u earlier



*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* boys who are nice and hot

do u fit into these categories?


----------



## Capella (Jul 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Type of person I would like to be friends with:* boys who are nice and hot
> 
> do u fit into these categories?



I might !


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 13, 2014)

about me: classified information


----------



## Titi (Jul 13, 2014)

*Name:* Lottie
*Age:* 21
*Gender: *female
*Sexual Orientation:* bi
*Relationship Status:* stalking someone
*Location: *Barcelona, Spain
*Favorite Books:* 1984, the god of small things, kafka on the shore, the time machine, journal d'hirondelle
*Favorite Games:* Portal (1&2), Mass Effect (trilogy), Guild Wars 2, Bioshock (only played the 1st one), South Park the stick of truth... OH, and  ACNL... I guess.
*Favorite Movies:* Kill Bill (1&2), Donnie Darko, Apocalypse Now, Sin City, My neighbour Totoro, Nausica? of the valley of the wind, the 5th element, Subway, Angela, Reservoir Dogs, Singin' in the rain, Peter Pan (disney), Barry Lyndon,  The Good The Bad and The Ugly, Total Recall, Daemonium... I'm missing a few, I love too many movies. ;o;
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* anything by/involving Damon Albarn, Muse, Oasis, REM, David Bowie, Radiohead...
*Favorite TV Shows:* The visitor from the future, Doctor Who, South Park, Breaking Bad, Battlestar Galactica, True detective, Firefly, Quantum Leap, Futurama...
*Interesting facts about yourself:* I love the X-men comic book universe, I love animals (cats above all). I speak english, french, spanish and catalan fluently, I was born in Paris but grew up in London, then spent my highschool years in Barcelona, then went back to France (Tours) to study 2 years, then came back to Barcelona to study some more. I want to live in Singapore someday, I am studying digital media management and working as a community manager for a dog boarding company.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Olivia
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* Anyone who doesn't live in the matrix (there's one of my fave movies  I forgot to add).
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* Anyone who doesn't like cats.


----------



## Alice (Jul 13, 2014)

Titi said:


> *Name:* Lottie
> *Age:* 21
> *Gender: *female
> *Sexual Orientation:* bi
> ...



I was SO with you until the cat part. Allergic to cats, so I'm not very fond of them. don't hate them, but don't love them. I match up with you more than most, oddly enough.


----------



## Titi (Jul 13, 2014)

Alice said:


> I was SO with you until the cat part. Allergic to cats, so I'm not very fond of them. don't hate them, but don't love them. I match up with you more than most, oddly enough.



Eh well, if you're allergic I guess that's a valid excuse.


----------



## itsbea (Jul 13, 2014)

[highlight]Name:Bea
Age:is a number
Gender:F
Sexual Orientation:N/A
Relationship Status:In a relationship
Location:California
Favorite Books:Ring World, Ring World: Engineers, 9 Princes in Amber, E.A.R.T.H.C.L.A.N, Book of Lost Swords
Favorite Games:RPGs, Dota, Diablo lll (any game non-horror related)
Favorite Movies:Notting Hill, The Runaway Bride, Kate & Leopold, Cool World, Li?n?i D?t?, Soylent Green, A Knight's Tale, Sense in Sensibility, Pride & Prejudice, Anna Karenina, Warriors of the Wind
Favorite Band or Musical Artist:Thrice, Rise Against, Paramore, John Legend, Billy Talent, Breaking Benjamin, Paparoach, Linkin Park
Favorite TV Shows:Adventure Time, Anime (too many to list), Game of Thrones, Hart of Dixie, Sherlock, Orange is the new black, DB
Interesting facts about yourself:love to sing, play guitar, dye hair, game hardcore; hate the sun (UV rays). love cats, cats, cats!
Favorite New Leaf Villager:Bruce (he's a bad ass-sexy deer)
Type of person I would like to be friends with:anyone drama-free; friendly; fun; competitive; funny;
loves animals
Type of person I would not like to be friends with:anyone prissy, catty, full of drama, critics
(exception: constructive criticism critics), trolls[/highlight]​


----------



## Brackets (Jul 13, 2014)

Hai said:


> No one?
> Darn it.



Omg someone who likes Rammstein


----------



## kittylover1379 (Jul 13, 2014)

Name:Jenna
Age: no
Gender: female 
Sexual Orientation: um..
Relationship Status: 
Location: That one place near that other place
Favorite Books: Percy Jackson ( ALL OF THEMMMMM )!
Favorite Games: Animal crossing ( all of them ), Tomodachi Life, any Mario game 
Favorite Movies: PERCY JACKSON!!! I love Myths <3 
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Rezonate 
Favorite TV Shows: The ones on the TV and then internet too i guess. 
Interesting facts about yourself: Ima Gurl and stuffz
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Rosie or Julian
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Nice people that are nice 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: People who run on ma flowers  and that are disrespectful, that too :l


----------



## Hai (Jul 13, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Omg someone who likes Rammstein



:'D
I want to go to a concert T.T

Also, I love your signature *thumbs up*


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking for friends!!


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Name: Louise
 Age: 14
 Gender: Female
 Sexual Orientation: Bisexual
 Relationship Status: Taken
 Location: UK
 Favorite Books: The Hunger Games Trilogy and The Fault In Our Stars 
 Favorite Games: ACNL, The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds and Wii Music
 Favorite Movies: The Hunger Games, Catching Fire, Coraline, The Fault In Our Stars and The Nightmare Before Christmas
 Favorite Band or Musical Artist: My Chemical Romance
 Favorite TV Shows: Dance Moms 
 Interesting facts about yourself: I play clarinet and I like writing stories and poetry 
 Favorite New Leaf Villager: Tangy
 Type of person I would like to be friends with: N/A (I'm pretty open minded)
 Type of person I would not like to be friends with: See the answer to the previous question *


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 13, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> i think ive seen you on serebii. You on there?



Yeah you're the one who caused me to come here!


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 13, 2014)

*Name:* pillow-bunny
*Age:* 13
*Gender:* female
*Sexual Orientation:* none because i'm 13
*Relationship Status*: none because i'm 13
*Location:* canada
*Favorite Books:* i probably hate all the books you like
*Favorite Games:* animal crossing, pokemon, ace attorney, smt devil survivor
*Favorite Movies:* idk
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* idk
*Favorite TV Shows:* anime
*Interesting facts about yourself:* no.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* chrissy
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* n/a
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* idk, serial killers?, dumb people


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2014)

Titi said:


> Eh well, if you're allergic I guess that's a valid excuse.



Well, in that case.


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

Alice said:


> Well, in that case.



Oh my god where do you get these.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still lookng for friend


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

---


----------



## mrcleanmagiclevi (Jul 14, 2014)

Name: call me D or M
Age: very young
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: im questioning about this but for now im not sure.
Relationship Status: kraft single
Location: my place.
Favorite Books: i read comics but my favorite is amulet.
Favorite Games: i like old school games but the last of us and left 4 dead is awesome. dreamfall has a neat plot to the game.
Favorite Movies: pacific rim?? i think??
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: marina and the diamonds is my queen.
Favorite TV Shows: the walking dead and i should really start on supernatural.
Interesting facts about yourself: i have hyperhidrosis. it's embarrassing.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: marshal
Type of person I would like to be friends with: people who are nice to me and won't do bad things to me (talk behind my back, insult me, anything negative is not tolerable)
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: annoying people that constantly spam my inbox by each second. like please stop. i just don't want to be friends with people im not comfortable with.


----------



## cinny (Jul 14, 2014)

*Name*: Cindy
*Age*: 17
*Gender*: Female
*Sexual Orientation*: straight
*Relationship Status*: In a relationship
*Location*: Las Vegas
*Favorite Books*: I really love books from Ellen Hopkins, crank & burned are my favorites.
*Favorite Games*: acnl, the sims/2/3, I rly like rhythm games & league of legends.
*Favorite Movies*: monsters inc & white chicks
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist*: my taste in music changes a lot depending on my mood but I like john legend, maroon 5, coldplay, ed sheeran and I love edm or kpop cuz qt boys & girls.
*Favorite TV Shows*: adventure time, once upon a time, scandal, orange is the new black, gossip girl, the office, parks & recreation.. pretty much anything on netflix lol. I love watching anime tooooo.
*Interesting facts about yourself*: I am honestly bad at keeping a conversation going but If we have things in common or just talk about anything then we can be friends for lifeEEee _!!_ I love being there for people idk I was raised to always care for others. I really hate is when I get mad over something.. I start to feel bad ;(
*Favorite New Leaf Villager*: Curt ! he is such a qt patootie.
*Type of person I would like to be friends with*: pretty much anyone I can relate to, drama-free, joke around & be comfortable with. you can be serious but not too serious where it just gets awkward or weird.
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with*: who are selfish, ignorant, people who go on tilt so easily. ya'know.


otl
sorry I type too much


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 14, 2014)

mrcleanmagiclevi said:


> Name: call me D or M
> Age: very young
> Gender: female
> Sexual Orientation: im questioning about this but for now im not sure.
> ...



I LOVE marina. she's such a goddess. and not to mention pacific rim and the walking dead. we would totally get along.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 14, 2014)

Name: call me kenny or ken, i dont like my realname
Age: 15
Gender: fully masculine
Sexual Orientation: hetrosexual
Relationship Status: hopeless suitor
Location: somewhere in scotland
Favorite Books: anything with good stories and fun re readability
Favorite Games: a lot of platformers and racing games
Favorite Movies: a lot of disney movies, almost anything by pixar, the lotr trilogy
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: i dont really have one, but video game music artists are good
Favorite TV Shows: i dont like tv that much. south park, obviously.
Interesting facts about me: best scientist in my year, smart, sometimes funny, only been single
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Cube
Type of person I would like to be friends with: a nice friend that can accept my many flaws and help me, but laugh at my often unfunny jokes. someone who is nice and can deal with a handful
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: people who are jerks, people who are clingy, people who wont give me some time, people who suck

if you are woman and find waluigi attractive please keep compliments to fangirlish squees


----------



## Titi (Jul 14, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> derp



You have so much cool going on there.
Seems like we have some similar tastes yo. I didn't know Murakami wrote a book based on/influenced by 1984 (my favorite book). I need to go check it out, the few things  I've read by Murakami I've really loved, especially  Kafka on the shore.


----------



## Aizu (Jul 14, 2014)

Name: Lita Blanchimont
Age: 14
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Hetrosexual (Straight)
Relationship Status: Single Pringle
Location: United Kingdom
Favorite Books: Action/ Slice of Life Manga
Favorite Games: Japanese RPGs
Favorite Movies: Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind and Laputa Castle in the Sky
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Kyary Pamyu Pamyu and LiSa
Favorite TV Shows: Sword Art Online, Free! 
Interesting facts about yourself: I was born on Friday the Thirteenth 
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Marshal <3


----------



## horan (Jul 14, 2014)

Name: Kody
Age: 20
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: idk i've liked about 2girls, but i mostly like boys so i'm mostly straight lmfao
Relationship Status: lmfao single
Location: California
Favorite Books: To Kill A Mockingbird mostly. i don't really call books my ~favorite~
Favorite Games: AC:GC, New Leaf, Rune Factory 4, Harvest Moon: Magical Melody
Favorite Movies: Little Shop of Horrors, Disney's Peter Pan, both Monster's Inc movies, both Cars movies
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Panic! at the Disco, Fall Out Boy, 1D, 5SOS
Favorite TV Shows: HEMLOCK GROVE!!!! King of the Hill, American Dad
Interesting facts about yourself: ummm..... i have like 6 novels that i'm in the process of attempting to write
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Nate <333
Type of person I would like to be friends with: EVERYBODY
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: NOBODY (jk if ur manipulative or make me anxious i'm just nhft lol)


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 14, 2014)

*Name:* eh, just call me Gi or Misty or something 
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* female
*Sexual Orientation: *Probably straight. Who knows.
*Relationship Status:* *all by myself* 
*Location: *UK
*Favorite Books:* not much of a reader, but I like comic books… if that counts? 
*Favorite Games:* ACNL obvs, Skyrim, Fire Emblem Awakening, the Sims series, maybe the occasional pokemon game
*Favorite Movies:* X-Men film series (-origins), mostly anything by Marvel Studios, Blues Brothers (and anything else musical, Rent, West Side Story etc.) The Dark Knight, Pacific Rim
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* Bowling For Soup, Dropkick Murphys, Airbourne, Beyonce, Fall Out Boy, anything from a musical
*Favorite TV Shows: *Supernatural, Game Of Thrones, The Simpsons, Brooklyn 99 
*Interesting facts about yourself:* errm, I play 4 musical instruments?
*Favorite New Leaf Villager: *Roald, Kiki or Amelia.
*Type of person I would like to be friends with: *nice people… I guess? Idk, i'll pretty much talk to anyone :3
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *Patronising/condescending people.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 14, 2014)

horan said:


> Name: Kody
> Age: 20
> Gender: female
> Sexual Orientation: idk i've liked about 2girls, but i mostly like boys so i'm mostly straight lmfao
> ...



omg we're the same age, both live in California, and I love 1d and 5sos tbh
((I like your avatar btw niall's wearing my favorite soccer team's jersey ))


----------



## MrPicklez (Jul 14, 2014)

Name: Christopher.
Age: 23.
Gender: Male.
Sexual Orientation: Straight as an arrow.
Relationship Status: N/A.
Location: Indiana.
Favorite Books: I don't read.
Favorite Games: Persona, Smash Bros, Final Fantasy, Mario Kart, Fire Emblem, Pokiemon, etc.
Favorite Movies: This Is The End, Pineapple Express, Our Idiot Brother, Anchorman, anything with Will Ferrell basically.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Underoath
Favorite TV Shows: Supernatural, American Horror Story, Louie, Sons of Anarchy, WWE RAW, etc.
Interesting facts about yourself: I like pizza.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Lucky <3
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Someone who has a good sense of humor and doesn't take things too seriously. Very open minded.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Someone like Aerious


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 14, 2014)

Name:
Flora
Age: 13
Gender: Female 
Sexual Orientation: 100% straight 
Relationship Status: Forever alone
Location: NA
Favorite Books:Trylle series, the selection, ally carter books, david goliath books, 
the Da vinci code
Favorite Games: Mostly nintendo games, I love the walking dead and COD, and steam games haha
Favorite Movies: Monsters inc., monsters university, a lot of disney movies and Studio Ghibli
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Arctic monkeys, EXO, Coldplay, ellie goulding, and more
Favorite TV Shows: Lord of the Rings, SAO, AoT, basically everything on Crunchyroll
Interesting facts about yourself: I do cross country, and I won regionals at running long jump
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Maple
Type of person I would like to be friends with:
Everybody; Someone who jokes around, has similar interests, easygoing :3
Type of person I would not like to be friends with:
Nobody


----------



## Aradai (Jul 14, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Name: Christopher.
> Age: 23.
> Gender: Male.
> Sexual Orientation: Straight as an arrow.
> ...



Can you handle stupid puns?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

Titi said:


> You have so much cool going on there.
> Seems like we have some similar tastes yo. I didn't know Murakami wrote a book based on/influenced by 1984 (my favorite book). I need to go check it out, the few things  I've read by Murakami I've really loved, especially  Kafka on the shore.



Kafka on the Shore is my favorite murakami book :')

also how did I leave Melee out of my favorite games? good lord...


----------



## MrPicklez (Jul 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Can you handle stupid puns?



If I can handle Thunder, I can handle anything.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 14, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> If I can handle Thunder, I can handle anything.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas! think I found a pal


----------



## MrPicklez (Jul 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas! think I found a pal



If you enjoy WWE and pizza, we'll get along like peanut butter and bananas.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 15, 2014)

Name: Kelsey
Age: 22
Gender: F
Sexual Orientation: Straight
Relationship Status: Taken.
Location: IL, in the middle of corn field, in small town USA. 

Favorite Books: I'll come back to this one.

Favorite Games: ACNL, Kirby, SNES games.

Favorite Movies: John Carpenter's The Thing, Shaun of the Dead, Fantastic Mr. Fox, The Breakfast Club, House of 1000 Corpses, Halloween, etc.

Favorite Band or Musical Artist: My Chemical Romance, Katy Perry, Marina and the Diamonds, Fall Out Boy.

Favorite TV Shows: The Walking Dead, It's Always Sunny, How I Met Your Mother, Adventure Time, Bob's Burgers.

Interesting facts about yourself: I drove a go-cart into the side of my Nana's house and almost destroyed it.
Oh, and I really like cats... 

Favorite New Leaf Villager: Walker the dog.

Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anyone that's nice and funny? Someone who doesn't mind if I'm sad some days. Someone who likes animals and dumb Youtube videos. Preferably another horror enthusiast. Anyone that's nice with a pulse. I have no room to be picky. 

Type of person I would not like to be friends with: I'm not really picky at this point, lol. I need friends. Just don't spit on me or kick me in the face or anything. Or get tired of me and instead of just saying you don't want to be friends anymore, you make up rumors that turn not only my friends away but most of the freakin' town and leave me high and dry. But, you know, not picky.


----------



## wintersoldier (Jul 15, 2014)

Name: tiffany
Age: twenty-two
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: pansexual
Relationship Status: no
Location: california 
Favorite Books: 1q84, the windup bird chronicles, kafka on the shore, norwegian wood (lol ok anything by murakami really), kitchen, metamorphosis, interview with a vampire, lolita, (i also enjoy reading tacky young adult novels from time to time) 
Favorite Games: acnl (ofc), final fantasy vii, viii, x, xii, kingdom hearts, devil may cry, sims 3, pokemon
Favorite Movies: grave of the fireflies, secret world of arietty, spirited away, snowpiercer, princess and the frog, captain america (1&2), taegukgi
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: dir en grey, kyary pamyu pamyu, buck-tick, kiyoharu, die antwoord, m.i.a., depeche mode, david bowie, shakira
Favorite TV Shows: i don't really watch tv..... or well i just whatever's on tlc lol. 
Interesting facts about yourself: i like to dye my hair a lot..... i don't think i've kept one hair color for like two months or something.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: coco, renee or marshal.
Type of person I would like to be friends with: idk anyone really. just someone who likes to talk and is open minded.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: people who are are arrogant/and or not open minded. i don't have time for u so bye.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Name: Kelsey
> Age: 22
> Gender: F
> Sexual Orientation: Straight
> ...


You have great taste in movies!


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

Name: Lafiel (Don't even ask me for my real one, it's embarrassing ^/////^)
Age: Hahahaha 27183 Years old
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Heterosexual
Relationship Status: #ForeverAlone
Location: California
Favorite Books: None. I like books with strong females and well developed characters.
Favorite Games: ACNL, Pok?mon, Tomodachi Life, Binding of Isaac, etc.
Favorite Movies: Howl's Moving Castle
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Don't have one
Favorite TV Shows: Castle, Psych, Supernatural
Interesting facts about yourself: I have a serious issue with eating non white rice I don't even know why.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Blanche
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Someone who can be my weeaboo friend. (Or ships DeanCas y'know)
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Anti-LGBTQA, often extremely serious


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking for friends!!!


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 15, 2014)

This seems interesting.

Name: Rose
Age: 14
Gender: F
Sexual Orientation: Straight
Relationship Status: Single 
Location: Australia

*Favorite Books:* I don't read much but I love Game of Thrones and Stolen.
*Favorite Games:* Far cry 3, Skyrim, Sims, Animal Crossing, Fallout, ect. I really love Telltale's the Walking Dead omg. 
*Favorite Movies:* Fight Cub, Pulp Fiction, The Godfather and other sick movies. 
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* WU-TANG CLAN AND ICE CUBE. Hiphop/rap, Trap, Chrome Sparks, some indie. My taste changes all the time tho.
*Favorite TV Shows:* Game of Thrones, American Horror Story, True Detective, Breaking Bad, Oitnb, Parks and Recreation, ect. 
*Interesting facts about yourself:* I love to out behind cinema's and waste money. I guess I would consider myself a fun person. 
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Fuchsia my queen. 
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* Hot boiz and girls
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* weebs and furries

guys pm me


----------



## Aradai (Jul 15, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> If you enjoy WWE and pizza, we'll get along like peanut butter and bananas.



Well, I enjoy both. Dude, who doesn't like pizza, first of all?


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 15, 2014)

*Name*: bunbun
*Age*: 18
*Gender*: male
*Sexual Orientation*: i dont give that out 
*Relationship Status*: i dont give that out either lmfao
*Location*: texas' sweaty embrace, usa
*Favorite Books*: great gatsby/darren shan saga/original classics 
*Favorite Games*: ive got sooo many but the top tiers are probably ACNL, Dragon Age (series), Fallout (series), and usually games set in the 50s or mobster games *____* also pokemon
*Favorite Movies*: _ALL AND ANY HORROR MOVIES_, most notably silence of the lambs, sinister, psycho. also singing in the rain dumb comedies and musicals
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist*: maroon 5, marina and the diamonds, fallout boy, then the rest just spans from hard rock to soft indie songs with lots of ukulele
*Favorite TV Shows*: parks n rec, 30 rock, himym, *south park*, there are others 
*Interesting facts about yourself*: im an artist and i tend to make rude jokes n be crass dont be friends with me if you cant handle crude ppl. also very enthusiastic about horror movies B)
*Favorite New Leaf Villager*: kyleeeee
*Type of person I would like to be friends with*: someone funny and/or cute ppl. i love cute ppl
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with*: ppl who arent openminded, super sensitive ppl

pm me ovo<3


----------



## Tessie (Jul 15, 2014)

Name: Tessie, or Tess 

Age: 21

Gender: Female

Sexual Orientation: straight i suppose :>

Relationship Status: Single

Location: Philly, Pa

Favorite Books: nooooooooooooooooooo, Im not into literature lol. only thing I read are my science textbooks to study 4 skool

Favorite Games: Final Fantasy 7, Legend of Zelda (fav is OoT), The Sims 1 & 2, Animal Crossing, Metroid: Zero Mission, and last but not least Star Wars: Jedi Knight Academy...was severely severely...._severely _addicted to that game back when I was a teenager 

Favorite Movies: Forrest Gump, The Lion King, Mean Girls,

Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Right now...idk maybe Toro y Moi, or  Odesza. I like anything chillwave, or catchy electronic.

Favorite TV Shows: Spongebob (old seasons), South Park, Futurama, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, True Life, OMG Judge Judy shes the best

Interesting facts about yourself: i liek turtles. no ummm...idk...I like chemistry, yeah. talk to me about organic chemistry 

Favorite New Leaf Villager: Bunnie

Type of person I would like to be friends with: If ur nice I love u

Type of person I would not like to be friends with: If ur mean I dont love u, also h8 sarcasm


----------



## Aradai (Jul 15, 2014)

wintersoldier said:


> Name: tiffany
> Age: twenty-two
> Gender: female
> Sexual Orientation: pansexual
> ...



Oh my god, I read too. many tacky or cheesy young adult novels too. You have a great selection of favorite movies.


----------



## chronic (Jul 15, 2014)

=)


----------



## Tessie (Jul 15, 2014)

chronic said:


> Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Toro Y Moi <33





Tessie said:


> Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Right now...idk maybe Toro y Moi, or  Odesza. I like anything chillwave, or catchy electronic.




YES. A MATCH. SOMEONE WHO LIKES TORO Y MOI OR KNOWS THEM.


hi friend.


----------



## chronic (Jul 15, 2014)

Tessie said:


> YES. A MATCH. SOMEONE WHO LIKES TORO Y MOI OR KNOWS THEM.
> 
> 
> hi friend.



 your favorite song? Mine is I CAN GET LOVE


----------



## Tessie (Jul 15, 2014)

chronic said:


> OMG! wahat's your favorite song? Mine is I CAN GET LOVE




yaaas! 8) great song 


I've been really into Talamak, it's chill and nice when I'm on my way to class.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 15, 2014)

idk i'm doing this again because i didn't have any detail in my last one plus i have no friends still

Name: *jamie*
Age: *14*
Gender: *agender*
Sexual Orientation: *panromantic lesbian*
Relationship Status: *no*
Location: *south australia*
Favorite Books: *a lot of manga..... but my fave novel is the host probably*
Favorite Games: *pokemon, final fantasy, kingdom hearts*
Favorite Movies: *blue is the warmest colour, kill bill, black beauty and more i can't think of*
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *grimes! i also love daughter*
Favorite TV Shows: *orphan black, friends, seinfeld, orange is the new black and probably a lot more*
Interesting facts about yourself: *um i'm really good at spanish???? and i hate eyes? idk*
Favorite New Leaf Villager: *mira*
Type of person I would like to be friends with: *someone interesting and funny who has a lot of opinions but doesn't always have to be right? i'm not sure tbh*
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *disrespectful and ignorant ppl*


----------



## Tessie (Jul 15, 2014)

^ Omggggggg I love Grimes as well


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 15, 2014)

Tessie said:


> ^ Omggggggg I love Grimes as well



hey cool!! what's your fave song of hers? mine is probably skin or oblivion


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 15, 2014)

YES GRIMES <3



Spoiler


----------



## Tessie (Jul 15, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> hey cool!! what's your fave song of hers? mine is probably skin or oblivion



Oblivion*** of course, I'll never get tired of that awesome bass

im gonna be honest with you tho, i saw her live and she's not that great. so i just stick to her recorded audio lol.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 15, 2014)

Genesis is my life anthem.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 15, 2014)

Tessie said:


> Oblivion*** of course, I'll never get tired of that awesome bass
> 
> im gonna be honest with you tho, i saw her live and she's not that great. so i just stick to her recorded audio lol.



yea i'm not a massive fan of electronic music live, but if i had the opportunity i'd probably see her live anyway just so i could see her face in person.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 15, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> idk i'm doing this again because i didn't have any detail in my last one plus i have no friends still
> 
> Name: *jamie*
> Age: *14*
> ...



orphan black is soooooooo good


----------



## mishka (Jul 15, 2014)

Name: Mishka
Age: 17
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: straight 
Relationship Status: In a relationship (I don't like saying taken, it makes it sound like someone stole you or something)
Location: USA
Favorite Books: hunger games, game of thrones, sword of truth series, anything dystopian or fantasy really. 
Favorite Games: Elder scrolls, call of duty, reckoning, sims, animal crossing, pokemon (sometimes)
Favorite Movies: wristcutters (a love story), tuck and dale vs evil, heathers, true romance, end of watch, coraline
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: i the mighty, weezer, the neighbourhood, pickwick, half moon run, pierce the veil, childish gambino chance the rapper, frank ocean. 
Favorite TV Shows: scrubs, house, walking dead, under the dome, defiance, the office, its always sunny in Philadelphia. 
Interesting facts about yourself: im vegan??? idk
Favorite New Leaf Villager: soooo many. Kabuki, Ruby, and Zell are my faves.
Type of person I would like to be friends with: someones who nice and interesting.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: someone whos mean


----------



## wintersoldier (Jul 15, 2014)

baller said:


> wat is pansexual does it mean u like pans? or u have the sexual capablities of a pan



u sound like a delightful person.



Sparkanine said:


> Oh my god, I read too. many tacky or cheesy young adult novels too. You have a great selection of favorite movies.



LOL thank you! omg i know i try to broaden my horizon with reading, but i go to the library and just read young adult novels... u sound like a cool person though. (*?_ゝ｀)


----------



## Aigoo (Jul 15, 2014)

Name: iva but i prefer to go by ivy online :^)
Age: 14 but 15 in a few weeks whoooa
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: straight
Relationship Status: single and dont wanna mingle \m/
Location: croatia
Favorite Books: uh the harry potter books but I LOVE THE ASOIAF SERIES!!!
Favorite Games: skyrim, pokemon, tomb raider, league of legends
Favorite Movies: moonrise kingdom, memoirs of a geisha AND MULAN 
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: exo!!!! i also really love fx?? other than that i really love indie music and arctic monkeys but honestly the only thing i listen to these days is kpop
Favorite TV Shows: game of thrones (but i hate what theyve done with the last few episodes??)
Interesting facts about yourself: im not interesting sorry the only interesting fact about me is that one time when i was like really little i tried to play spyro on playstation and i couldnt do anything and i cried
Favorite New Leaf Villager: lily tbh
Type of person I would like to be friends with: respectful people?? and someone who can make me laugh a lot idk
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: two-faced people that keep lying to you and make you feel like youre worthless


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 15, 2014)

Name: Courtnee
Age: 21
Gender: Girl
Sexual Orientation: Straight
Relationship Status: Taken
Location: Gainesville, Texas
Favorite Books: The 'Alice' series by Phyllis Reynolds Naylor
Favorite Games: Pokemon, GTA V, AC, Fantasy Life 
Favorite Movies: Disney movies
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Kaskade, Zedd, Martin Garrix, Krewella, Morgan Page, Deadmau5
Favorite TV Shows: South Park, Pokemon, American Dad, Family Guy, Degrease
Interesting facts about yourself: I like cats
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Rosie
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Someone who knows how to have sober fun
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Someone who doesn't know how to have sober fun


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 15, 2014)

Saylor said:


> You have great taste in movies!



Aw! Thank you!


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Aw! Thank you!


No problem! The Breakfast Club and Halloween, especially, are my favorites. I forgot so much stuff on my list.


----------



## mishka (Jul 15, 2014)

Aigoo said:


> Name: iva but i prefer to go by ivy online :^)
> Age: 14 but 15 in a few weeks whoooa
> Gender: female
> Sexual Orientation: straight
> ...



skyrim, game of thrones, arctic monkeys <33333


----------



## Aradai (Jul 15, 2014)

wintersoldier;3397457[SIZE=1 said:
			
		

> LOL thank you! omg i know i try to broaden my horizon with reading, but i go to the library and just read young adult novels... u sound like a cool person though. (*?_ゝ｀)[/SIZE]



I am not cool....


----------



## toricrossing (Jul 15, 2014)

Name: Tori
Age: 20
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: bisexual
Relationship Status: single
Location: Maryland
Favorite Books: Unnatural, Marked, The Scarlet Letter
Favorite Games: animal crossing new leaf, super smash bros brawl, sims 3, kirby triple deluxe
Favorite Movies: a million ways to die in the west, x-men: days of future past, g.i. joe, dictator, i spit on your grave
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: five finger death punch, volbeat, avenged sevenfold, foo fighters, simple plan, blink 182, acdc
Favorite TV Shows: tanked, too cute, the vampire diaries, gator boys
Interesting facts about yourself: I'm good at singing and photography. Photography is my passion. I also like to make videos on youtube whether it be videos of my bunny, or videos of how I dye my hair. I also like watching anime. I have 3 favorite animes right now. [Hetalia, Death Note, and Hakuoki]
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Hazel and Bunnie
Type of person I would like to be friends with: funny, someone I can get along with
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: homophobes, rude people


----------



## wintersoldier (Jul 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I am not cool....



my friend u r a tiffany and like eva, that means you're totally cool in my book.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 15, 2014)

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> I've got nothing else to do xD
> 
> Name: Liz
> Age: 13
> ...



I love Studio Ghibli (Spirited Away, especially), anime, and animals! I volunteer at a local animal shelter 

Have you ever seen My Neighbor Totorro?

- - - Post Merge - - -



toricrossing said:


> Name: Tori
> Age: 20
> Gender: Female
> Sexual Orientation: bisexual
> ...



1) Love the sims. Are you pumped for the sims 4? I'm still not sure what exactly they're adding to the mix...
2) Love all the same bands + movies. Remember Everything by Five Finger Death Punch just rips through my soul.
3) how can you not like Too Cute, right? 
4) Death Note <3 I can watch that over and over and never get tired of it. It's just so brilliant and amazing 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Name:* Sam
*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Female
*Sexual Orientation:* Lesbian
*Relationship Status:* Single
*Location:* USA
*Favorite Books:* Harry Potter, Hunger Games, Divergent Series, Catcher in the Rye, Shakespeare, The Old Man and the Sea, the Classics, Scarlet Letter, etc.
*Favorite Games:* Custom Robo: Arena, AC: New Leaf, Fire Emblem: Awakening, Scrabble, LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D, etc.
*Favorite Movies:* Disney, Star Wars, Planet of the Apes, 50 First Dates, Avatar, Forest Gump, etc. (literally too many to mention)
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:*Tegan and Sara, Five Finger Death Punch, P!nk, Elvis, Queen, Classic Rock/Metal, MoTown
*Favorite TV Shows:* Anime--Death Note, Bleach, Strawberry Panic, Naruto, Naruto Shippuden, Soul Eater. Not Anime--Castle, Grey's Anatomy, Lost Girl, Daria, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones
*Interesting facts about yourself:*I'm a lacrosse goalie, I have a pet mouse, and I'm a really nice person who enjoys both intellectual and fun conversations. Also, I am a huge geek--I collect DC comics and figures.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Too hard to decide! It would probably be...Tangy though. 
But Julian, Marshal and Fauna = close to my favorites
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* Anyone who wants to be friends with me 
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:*Someone who is homophobic, rude, argumentative, and unwilling to respect me


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



Still looking for friends!!!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jul 15, 2014)

Heck, I've got time for this...

*Name*: Steven
*Age*: 28
*Gender*: Male
*Sexual Orientation*: Straight as an arrow
*Relationship Status*: Single (and still searching for someone...  )
*Location*: Tennessee, USA
*Favorite Books*: _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, _The Hobbit_
*Favorite Games*: Pokemon, Mario, Zelda, Animal Crossing
*Favorite Movies*: _Back to the Future_, _Jurassic Park_, _Avengers_
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist*: Guns 'N' Roses
*Favorite TV Shows*: _Whose Line Is It Anyway_, _Agents of SHIELD_, _The Walking Dead_
*Interesting facts about yourself*: I was in the National Spelling Bee when I was younger, I have a degree in Biology, and I can't whistle.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager*: Rosie! 
*Type of person I would like to be friends with*: Fun, honest, and just generally...friendly 
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with*: Distrustful, uncaring, and rude


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 15, 2014)

Name: Thats kinda private?
 Age: 32 (any greyhaired friendseekers out there?)
 Gender: Male
 Sexual Orientation: Straight
 Relationship Status: Single
 Location: The Netherlands.
 Favorite Books: Brida, Ordinary People, Heavier than Heaven (Kurt Cobain biography), Spartacus War, Bernini Mystery and ofcourse many Dutch books I will not bore you with. Except Gerard Reve - De Avonden, because its awesome.
 Favorite Games: Fire Emblem, Dragon Age, LOZ, Monster Hunter and Harvest Moon series. Plus some other games. 
 Favorite Movies: Boys Don`t Cry, Lord Of The Rings, Bridge To Far, The Matrix, etc.
 Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Nirvana. I like more ofcourse, but I`ll just name Nirvana. 
 Favorite TV Shows: X-Files, Spartacus, ER, Scrubs, GoT, Married with Children and Falling Skies. 
 Interesting facts about yourself: I love poker 
 Favorite New Leaf Villager: Fang.
 Type of person I would like to be friends with: Openminded people with a sense of humor. Just threedimensional people really, open people. 
 Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Closeminded people, people who are not open.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 15, 2014)

Born2BWild said:


> Heck, I've got time for this...
> 
> *Name*: Steven
> *Age*: 28
> ...



I love biology  Plus, LoZ and Pokemon are amazing. Your taste in movies rock. and it's really cool that you made it to the National Spelling Bee! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> Name: Thats kinda private?
> Age: 32 (any greyhaired friendseekers out there?)
> Gender: Male
> Sexual Orientation: Straight
> ...



I've never seen Boys Don't Cry but I really want to. Hillary Swank is a great actress. Ordinary People is such a sad and subtle, yet poignant book.  Harvest Moon<3 LoZ <3 Fire Emblem <3 lol obviously no words needed for those. Nirvana. Just...Nirvana. Yes. I love GoT and Scrubs as well as the Matrix. Hope we can talk


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> *Name:* Sam
> *Age:* 20
> *Gender:* Female
> *Sexual Orientation:* Lesbian
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes Shakespeare.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes Shakespeare.



What Shakespeare do you like?  I prefer tragedies myself. Hamlet is one of my favorites, next to Romeo and Juliet, of course. I have this lovely Barnes and Noble Classics edition with all of his plays and sonnets. It's amazing <3 Which of his works do you prefer?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> I've never seen Boys Don't Cry but I really want to. Hillary Swank is a great actress. Ordinary People is such a sad and subtle, yet poignant book.  Harvest Moon<3 LoZ <3 Fire Emblem <3 lol obviously no words needed for those. Nirvana. Just...Nirvana. Yes. I love GoT and Scrubs as well as the Matrix. Hope we can talk



Its a quite devastating movie in honesty. I was mad at the tv for a long time after I saw it. The movie isn`t very hollywood style, its very raw and realistic. That combined with a horrific story (based on real situation), brrr. 
I agree Ordinary People is a sad story, but also beautiful in a sense of people coming back together after such a tragic event. Not to mention I think Judith Guest really did a fantastic job on zooming in on everybody`s perspective within the family. It felt bitterly real! Its very easy to get completely emotionally involved in the story. 

Are you on one of the pages here? I`ll go through them. 
I btw only listed Nirvana because they rise high above the field.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Its a quite devastating movie in honesty. I was mad at the tv for a long time after I saw it. The movie isn`t very hollywood style, its very raw and realistic. That combined with a horrific story (based on real situation), brrr.
> I agree Ordinary People is a sad story, but also beautiful in a sense of people coming back together after such a tragic event. Not to mention I think Judith Guest really did a fantastic job on zooming in on everybody`s perspective within the family. It felt bitterly real! Its very easy to get completely emotionally involved in the story.
> 
> Are you on one of the pages here? I`ll go through them.
> I btw only listed Nirvana because they rise high above the field.



Name: Sam
Age: 20
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Lesbian
Relationship Status: Single
Location: USA
Favorite Books: Harry Potter, Hunger Games, Divergent Series, Catcher in the Rye, Shakespeare, The Old Man and the Sea, the Classics, Scarlet Letter, etc.
Favorite Games: Custom Robo: Arena, AC: New Leaf, Fire Emblem: Awakening, Scrabble, LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D, etc.
Favorite Movies: Disney, Star Wars, Planet of the Apes, 50 First Dates, Avatar, Forest Gump, etc. (literally too many to mention)
Favorite Band or Musical Artist:Tegan and Sara, Five Finger Death Punch, P!nk, Elvis, Queen, Classic Rock/Metal, MoTown
Favorite TV Shows: Anime--Death Note, Bleach, Strawberry Panic, Naruto, Naruto Shippuden, Soul Eater. Not Anime--Castle, Grey's Anatomy, Lost Girl, Daria, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones
Interesting facts about yourself:I'm a lacrosse goalie, I have a pet mouse, and I'm a really nice person who enjoys both intellectual and fun conversations. Also, I am a huge geek--I collect DC comics and figures.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Too hard to decide! It would probably be...Tangy though. 
But Julian, Marshal and Fauna = close to my favorites
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anyone who wants to be friends with me 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with:Someone who is homophobic, rude, argumentative, and unwilling to respect me


Yes. The fact that Boys Don't Cry is based on a true story is absolutely horrifying. It's supposedly an amazing film. And I completely agree with your take on Ordinary People. The family dynamics and the growing bond between father and son vs. the aloofness of the mother due to grief, etc. were so potent. I'm so happy that I read that book. I wouldn't have known about it had it not been assigned reading in one of my classes. I love to read anyway, so I just lucked out.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> What Shakespeare do you like?  I prefer tragedies myself. Hamlet is one of my favorites, next to Romeo and Juliet, of course. I have this lovely Barnes and Noble Classics edition with all of his plays and sonnets. It's amazing <3 Which of his works do you prefer?


I've read Hamlet, Macbeth, Romeo and Juliet, The Merchant of Venice and Julius Caesar, and I don't remember much of the latter two so I'd definitely say Hamlet was my favorite between them, followed by Macbeth. My English class last year read a lot of his sonnets and I loved them! My favorite is probably Sonnet 14.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've read Hamlet, Macbeth, Romeo and Juliet, The Merchant of Venice and Julius Caesar, and I don't remember much of the latter two so I'd definitely say Hamlet was my favorite between them, followed by Macbeth. My English class last year read a lot of his sonnets and I loved them! My favorite is probably Sonnet 14.



I wasn't familiar with Sonnet 14---absolutely beautiful. He has such a way with words and melding them together. I'm curious...what was your interpretation of that sonnet? Also, I've ready Julius Caesar as well (saw Macbeth on Broadway)...that was an amazing play, too. I think that was the...third Shakespeare play that I read, but the first two I wasn't able to appreciate since I was younger at the time.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> Name: Sam
> Age: 20
> Gender: Female
> Sexual Orientation: Lesbian
> ...



Oh wow, we have quite some things in common.  
I loved reading Catcher in the Rye as well, it kinda reminds me of Gerard Reve`s book "De Avonden". Very grim way of thinking. Although in De Avonden, its not just the main character, its also how the surroundings of him are described. Its quite powerful. 

I also like Shakespeare ofcourse. Who doesn`t? But its been a long time since I've read him. Last one was Merchant of Venice.

Also 50 first dates is a great movie! I love comedies and horror movies, but even though the genres are miles apart, its very hard to find really good ones. Its such a sympathetic story. Sometimes its nice to just watch a movie without to much emotional spin on it, just a feelgood movie through and through. I also love the movie "The Man Who Knew To Little." You know that one? 
I also love scrabble (well, we gone digital, wordfeud FTW!). Not to mention when you said you loved both serious and nonsensical talks, I looked back to see if I listed that as well, because I was thinking that. I can only truly enjoy funny talk if there is also room for serious conversation & vice versa. Me likey.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> I wasn't familiar with Sonnet 14---absolutely beautiful. He has such a way with words and melding them together. I'm curious...what was your interpretation of that sonnet? Also, I've ready Julius Caesar as well (saw Macbeth on Broadway)...that was an amazing play, too. I think that was the...third Shakespeare play that I read, but the first two I wasn't able to appreciate since I was younger at the time.


I interpreted as him displaying an admiration for the subject of the poem, probably the same man that Shakespeare's earlier sonnets were written for, and wanting him to procreate because of his admiration with him. I think Shakespeare was saying he can't predict the future with astronomy but he can use the eyes of this man for guidance. That's how I interpreted it my first time reading it, at least, maybe if I looked over it again I'd think differently. I've never really analyzed it before. 

Ah, that sounds really cool. I'd love to see a play, I never have. My class was supposed to see Macbeth last year but we never went through with it. How'd you like it?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 16, 2014)

Name: Stephen Macurdy
Age:20
Gender: Male
Sexual Orientation: Homosexual
Relationship Status: Single Pringle
Location: Pinellas Park, Florida
Favorite Books: Warriors, HP, Hunger games, other stuff similar to that
Favorite Games: legend of zelda, mario, kingdom hearts, Nintendo stuff
Favorite Movies: forgetting Sarah marshall, bolt
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: reel big fish, green day and marianas trench. No favorite artist
Favorite TV Shows: doctor who, family guy, how I met your mother
Interesting facts about yourself: I'm a boring piece of shet.  But I have a nice plump butt
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kid Cat
Type of person I would like to be friends with: people who won't make me feel bad about myself
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: people who make me feel bad about myself


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I interpreted as him displaying an admiration for the subject of the poem, probably the same man that Shakespeare's earlier sonnets were written for, and wanting him to procreate because of his admiration with him. I think Shakespeare was saying he can't predict the future with astronomy but he can use the eyes of this man for guidance. That's how I interpreted it my first time reading it, at least, maybe if I looked over it again I'd think differently. I've never really analyzed it before.
> 
> Ah, that sounds really cool. I'd love to see a play, I never have. My class was supposed to see Macbeth last year but we never went through with it. How'd you like it?



That's interesting. Do you think that he and this man were lovers potentially? I thought the subject was a woman, actually, due to the desire for such beauty, etc. to be passed on--and that can only be done within a womb--within the eyes...the eyes are holding truth and beauty in the subject, while the womb is holding the actual child continuing that line of beauty and purity? I do think that you're right about the astronomy and how Shakespeare cannot predict the future but finds solace and stability in the subject's eyes.

Also--the play itself was overacted. It wasn't great. But I heard Twelfth Night was phenomenal. Too bad I didn't get to see it before it closed. I want to go to Shakespeare in the park at some point since I live close to NYC. Those performances are amazing apparently.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> That's interesting. Do you think that he and this man were lovers potentially? I thought the subject was a woman, actually, due to the desire for such beauty, etc. to be passed on--and that can only be done within a womb--within the eyes...the eyes are holding truth and beauty in the subject, while the womb is holding the actual child continuing that line of beauty and purity? I do think that you're right about the astronomy and how Shakespeare cannot predict the future but finds solace and stability in the subject's eyes.
> 
> Also--the play itself was overacted. It wasn't great. But I heard Twelfth Night was phenomenal. Too bad I didn't get to see it before it closed. I want to go to Shakespeare in the park at some point since I live close to NYC. Those performances are amazing apparently.


That's an interesting thought, and I'm not too sure. I honestly did get the impression that the subject was a woman at first, but after discovering that about the first half of Shakespeare's sonnets were about a young man he had a relationship with, I figured this was the same man. If they all truly were about the same man, I wouldn't be able to guess if Shakespeare's relationship with him was romantic because I haven't read all of the sonnets about him. If I'm going off of just Sonnet 14, I feel like Shakespeare's feelings about this man were limited to an admiration. 

Really? That's too bad, I was hoping it'd be good. If I ever get the chance I'd still like to see it. I'd like to see any of his plays, really. Shakespeare in the park would be amazing! I've heard great things about it, too.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> That's an interesting thought, and I'm not too sure. I honestly did get the impression that the subject was a woman at first, but after discovering that about the first half of Shakespeare's sonnets were about a young man he had a relationship with, I figured this was the same man. If they all truly were about the same man, I wouldn't be able to guess if Shakespeare's relationship with him was romantic because I haven't read all of the sonnets about him. If I'm going off of just Sonnet 14, I feel like Shakespeare's feelings about this man were limited to an admiration.
> 
> Really? That's too bad, I was hoping it'd be good. If I ever get the chance I'd still like to see it. I'd like to see any of his plays, really. Shakespeare in the park would be amazing! I've heard great things about it, too.



Hmm...I know that Shakespeare's sexuality has been debated so many times...but an artist can merely have the ability to find beauty in things that others may not, and in this case, may be a young man. Who knows? Do you know more about this man? Or is he a mystery? 

Also, there is the reference to "Astronomy" --which is capitalized ... references to heavens, etc. so by extension...divinity. Divinity leads to the conclusion of God and God's image, the first of which was Adam, a man. So it may have possibly been a man as you say...the enigmatic nature of the poem is interesting...almost as if the subject is intentionally supposed to be androgynous...what do you think it would mean then? if the subject was neither gender, but mere concept?

Personally...I find the couplet at the end difficult to understand...what do you make of it?


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 16, 2014)

tsundere said:


> orphan black is soooooooo good



yes i love it so much


----------



## Pumpkn (Jul 16, 2014)

*Name:* Brooke 
*Age: *20
*Gender: *Female
*Sexual Orientation: *Who knows anymore ok
*Relationship Status:* Seeing someone
*Location:* New Jersey!! 
*Favorite Books: *I'm not going to lie, I don't read much.
*Favorite Games:* Pokemans, Sims, Tera Online, Toontown, Fable, Legend of Zelda series... etcetc 
*Favorite Movies:* My absolute favorite is Moulin Rouge 
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* at the moment I'm obsessed with Karmin
*Favorite TV Shows: *How I Met Your Mother, Friends, Once Upon A Time, Bobs Burgers, (this list can get long quick so I'll stop here)
*Interesting facts about yourself: *I'm currently in school for game and graphic design, I play a few instruments, I don't like talking about myself,... uhm. I don't know .__.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Bob & Punchy because lazy cats are the best cats
*Type of person I would like to be friends with: *People I can skype with and have deep conversations with at like 4am.
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *I don't know? people under 16 probably?


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking for friend!s!!!!


----------



## Kildor (Jul 16, 2014)

Jake. said:


> still looking for friend!s!!!!



Pls be friends with Jake. Nice person hue


----------



## LouLou422 (Jul 16, 2014)

Name:  Louise
Age:  18
Gender:  Female
Sexual Orientation:  Straight
Relationship Status: Taken
Location: UK
Favorite Books:  Hannibal series
Favorite Games:  Pokemon, Animal Crossing, RPG games mostly
Favorite Movies:  Hannibal again~
Favorite Band or Musical Artist:  Marina and the Diamonds 
Favorite TV Shows: None, really, I don't watch much TV 
Interesting facts about yourself:  I like drawing and writing and such~
Favorite New Leaf Villager:  Right now, Lolly, Muffy and Erik
Type of person I would like to be friends with:  Anyone 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with:  N/A


----------



## Aerious (Jul 16, 2014)

spacedog said:


> Name: ellie
> Age: 5 maybe 6
> Gender: demigirl
> Sexual Orientation:
> ...


why don't u ever talk to me about got or oitnb smh


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Pumpkn said:


> *Name:* Brooke
> *Age: *20
> *Gender: *Female
> *Sexual Orientation: *Who knows anymore ok
> ...



Hey! I'm from Jersey too!


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jul 16, 2014)

Name: Jessica
Age: 22 
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Straight 
Relationship Status: In a Relationship
Location: South Carolina 
Favorite Books: Harry Potter series, Secrets of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel series
Favorite Games: AC (duh), Pac Man, Borderlands, Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, Pokemon (Red, Blue and Yellow)
Favorite Movies: Serenity
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Alice Cooper
Favorite TV Shows: Firefly, Friends, How I Met Your Mother, Rome, Justified
Interesting facts about yourself: I love cats
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Ankha (because she's a cat and I love Ancient Egyptian stuff)
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anyone with similar interests 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Anyone under age 16 I guess


----------



## Born2BWild (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> I love biology  Plus, LoZ and Pokemon are amazing. Your taste in movies rock. and it's really cool that you made it to the National Spelling Bee!



Thank you! I came in 49th out of 200 or something like that...


----------



## hzl (Jul 16, 2014)

Name: Hazel
Age: 20
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: I'm sort of, love whoever you love kinda' person.
Relationship Status: Relationship of 5/6 years, hopefully to be soon engaged 
Location: Manchester, England.. rain capital of the UK
Favorite Books: Post secret books and art books.
Favorite Games: ACNL, Skyrim, Sims, Red Dead Redemption
Favorite Movies: I have so many I couldn't even pick one.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: If I had to pick.. it'd probably Blink 182 or Good Charlotte.. stuff like that 
Favorite TV Shows: GoT, Salem, Breaking Bad (but I'm way behind on series)
Interesting facts about yourself: Nothing that I wanna shout to the world to be honest
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kitt or Hamlet
Type of person I would like to be friends with: just overall friendly people, I've always wanted a friend from somewhere else in the world.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Well I'm not great with sarcasm on the net and I'm usually unsure how to take it- so not sarcastic people I guess?


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Born2BWild said:


> Thank you! I came in 49th out of 200 or something like that...



Impressive!


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 16, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Name: call me kenny or ken, i dont like my realname
> Age: 15
> Gender: fully masculine
> Sexual Orientation: straight
> ...




bumping this

it works for jake so why not me?


----------



## horan (Jul 17, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> omg we're the same age, both live in California, and I love 1d and 5sos tbh
> ((I like your avatar btw niall's wearing my favorite soccer team's jersey ))



really? omg i always feel like an old 5sos fan lmfao hello!!!


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



Still looking for friend!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 18, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> Hey! I'm from Jersey too!



omg hello fellow jerseyans!


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah sure, I can't sleep anyways.

*Name*: Dashiel
*Age*: 17 (18 in 2 months)
*Gender*: I'm a guy
*Sexual Orientation*: Straight as an arrow if that arrow were like 87% straight and 13% gay. Idk not into this whole label thing.
*Relationship Status*: idk 
*Location*: California relocating to Seattle in September for college.
*Favorite Books*: Mistborn Series, Catcher in the Rye, but I don't read as much as I should.
*Favorite Games*: LoZ series, Fire Emblem Series, DA:O, Animal Crossing Series, pretty into XCOM right now, BL:R, Super Mario Galaxy, Etrian Odyssey series, LBP, maybe the STALKER series but I've yet to play it through.
*Favorite Movies*: I need to watch more movies...I genuinely have no answer to this.
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist*: TTNG, Tricot, And So I Watch You From Afar, Yndi Halda's pretty dang good, The World is a Beautiful Place and I am No Longer Afraid to Die, Mindless Self Indulgence, listener, and Renaissance Sound. Into a lot of math and indie rock :/
*Favorite TV Shows*: Game of Thrones, Parks and Rec, Bob's Burgers, 30 Rock, and just started it but actually kinda digging Archer right now.
*Interesting facts about yourself*: I am on a competitive Blacklight: Retribution team and have competed with a few others in past tournaments. And I like making and appreciating art. Oh, and I like to run.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager*: Stitches or Bunnie, maybe?
*Type of person I would like to be friends with*: Anyone willing to be friends with me, and is okay with just hanging out. I like listening to people talk, but I'm pretty bad at keeping conversations going/starting them in the first place. I'm not the most social person :/
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with*: Idk


----------



## Songbird (Jul 18, 2014)

Name: Lisa M.
Age: 17
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: ?
Relationship Status: Single and *not* looking for someone
Location: USA (NY when sites ask for location, actually WI, MN for Christmas and 3 weeks in summer)
Favorite Books: The Giver
Favorite Games: Tomodachi Life is love. Tomodachi Life is er, life?
Favorite Movies: Frozen, Frozen, FROZEN!
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Lindsey Stirling
Favorite TV Shows: Nick shows that recently stopped airing (Victorious, iCarly, oh, um, RIP Sam and Cat yesterday  )
Interesting facts about yourself: I am really good with hair gel, I can do almost anything with it.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Shep
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Someone nurturing.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Someone rude.


----------



## Alice (Jul 18, 2014)

Jake. said:


> still looking for friend!s!!!!



Poor Jake. Nobody seems interested in me either.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 18, 2014)

Alice said:


> Poor Jake. Nobody seems interested in me either.



I think people are still mad at jake after easter lol


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 18, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> I think people are still mad at jake after easter lol



0.0 what happened during easter??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> omg hello fellow jerseyans!



I didn't know that you were from Jersey, too!  yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> I think people are still mad at jake after easter lol



By the way, TBT is like a drug lol, so I completely agree w your signature haha


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

Name: Annie!!!
Age: 18.75
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: straight with the occasional experimental lesbian affair
Relationship Status: single
Location: ireland
Favorite Books: the great gatsby, ulysses, perks of being a wallflower, 1984, animal farm
Favorite Games: pokemon, animal crossing, legend of zelda
Favorite Movies: fight club
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: neutral milk hotel
Favorite TV Shows: true blood, american horror story
Interesting facts about yourself: i once had a sheep with 5 legs. rip hugo
Favorite New Leaf Villager: ankha
Type of person I would like to be friends with: cool people
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: uncool people


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 18, 2014)

Name: Jessica
Age: 20
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Idk somewhere in the middle of the spectrum
Relationship Status: Single
Location: Michigan, US
Favorite Books: Um...a lot I like YA, Urban Fantasy, Romance, Dystopia
Favorite Games: Animal Crossing, Zelda, Harvest Moon, Space Cadet Pinball, Flip or Flop or nickgames
Favorite Movies: Little Miss Sunshine, Black Swan, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Firefly: Serenity, 
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Imagine Dragons, MGMT, Of Monsters and Men, The Pierces, Ellie Goulding, Lana Del Rey
Favorite TV Shows: Orange Is The New Black, Lost Girl, Legend of Korra, Game of Thrones, Once Upon A Time, Wonderland, Firefly This list is longer I have lots of shows
Interesting facts about yourself: I have a webbed toe
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kabuki
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Someone fun and preferably around my age
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: People who are too serious and people who can't stand swearing. They'd hate me.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 19, 2014)

epona said:


> Name: Annie!!!
> Age: 18.75
> Gender: female
> Sexual Orientation: straight with the occasional experimental lesbian affair
> ...



I absolutely love and share your taste in books and video games  I've never seen fight club...And I'm sorry about your sheep 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MozzarellaSticks said:


> Name: Jessica
> Age: 20
> Gender: Female
> Sexual Orientation: Idk somewhere in the middle of the spectrum
> ...



Basically everything that you have said here makes me happy. lol I have the same taste in TV shows, movies, books, video games, and kind of sexuality xD


----------



## MrPicklez (Jul 19, 2014)

Alice said:


> Poor Jake. Nobody seems interested in me either.



[feeling intensifies]


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2014)

Name: Joan
Age: 13
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Um... IDK
Relationship Status: Single 
Location: Scotland
Favorite Books: HARRY POTTER
Favorite Games: Animal Crossing, Pokemon, Professor Layton, Mario, Zelda
Favorite Movies: Harry Potter
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Abba
Favorite TV Shows: Pokemon
Interesting facts about yourself: I HATE TWILIGHT (Stupid... glittery... VAMPIRES)
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Goldie <3
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Harry Potter fans
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Twilight fans 

Pm me if you wanna be friends ^u^


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking for friends


----------



## Murray (Jul 19, 2014)

Name: Murray
Age: 12
Gender: yes
Sexual Orientation: that way ->
Relationship Status: 0
Location: Austriala
Favorite Books: Tashi, favourite manga is nausicaa
Favorite Games: Pikmin, cave story, pokemons etc
Favorite Movies: The wind rises, only yesterday - i feel like i should put follow the rabbit proof fence here, either the book or the movie both are fantastic
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: eurovision
Favorite TV Shows: Talent shows and reality tv(except no longer the block), if anime counts then polar bear cafe!
Interesting facts about yourself: nothing
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kiki
Type of person I would like to be friends with: talkative without seeking attention
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: dishonest or if you would make me go to church/you are a nun

*citation needed not all info may be correct


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 19, 2014)

Alright, why not. I'm gonna be destroyed though 

*Name:* Julie
*Age:* 14
*Gender:* Girl, but it's not like I act like one
*Sexual Orientation:* Pretty straight.
*Relationship Status:* Uhhhh... in long-distance relationship with a guy. For about three years now. Only heard from him twice. :[
*Location:* Florida. I'm a 'Murican, y'all.
*Favorite Books:* Good question. I'd say any type of books that are about a sort of alternate reality post-apocalypse sorta deal? Like The Giver and Hunger Games but less overrated.
*Favorite Games:* ACNL obviously, though I grow in and out of it at times. I think I'm going to like MK7, which I got two days ago for my birthday. As far as PC games, I'd rather not say because who cares, heh. 
*Favorite Movies:* Psssh. I don't do movies. Too much sex, too much subliminal, too much crap.
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* Mmm, I change a lot on that topic. My preference is a punk-rock sorta sound. Currently getting obsessed with The Story So Far and Rise Against. Maybe Clutch if I ever learn to get over that voice.
*Favorite TV Shows:* Nope. Same deal as movies.
*Interesting facts about yourself:* I'm a Christian. Please don't kill me. I promise I'm less judgmental than most you see around. I'd never hate anyone for anything. Also, I like to write and draw, and sometimes I sing, but I feel like I just get worse at it as time goes by.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Don't really have a distinct one, but if I had to choose, I'd pick Melba. C'mon, she's cute.
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* Someone who's got tolerance. Someone who isn't uptight and serious all the time, but can be when the time calls. Someone who will listen. Someone capable of understanding. Someone who can take a joke. Someone who doesn't act like they're entitled to everything. 
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* Pretty much the opposites of the above.


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 19, 2014)

*Name: *austin
*Age:* 14
*Gender:* no
*Sexual Orientation:* idk idc 
*Relationship Status:* single 5 ever
*Location:* south australia
*Favorite Books: *murakami is cool
*Favorite Games:* pokemon and league of legends (but i'm *very* bad at league)
*Favorite Movies: *i have a soft spot for the rush hour movies
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *i really like 2ne1 and f(x)'s music style it's always pretty fun and unique!  while i really like snsd their music is either a hit or miss for me
*Favorite TV Shows:* friends is the only tv show i've cared to actually watch and even then i still haven't finished it yolo
*Interesting facts about yourself: *i sarcastically said yolo so much i now say yolo seriously. this is also my 100th post! 
*Favorite New Leaf Villager: *i like a lot of villagers! i'll just say skye because she's so cool and yeah
*Type of person I would like to be friends with: *rich people to buy me stuff thanks! 
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with: * me


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



Still looking.
Need to replace old friends


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 21, 2014)

dmt said:


> This seems interesting.
> 
> Name: Rose
> Age: 14
> ...



how u doin?
still looking. c:


----------



## Carlee (Jul 21, 2014)

Name: Carlee
Age: 17
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Straight
Relationship Status: Taken
Location: USA
Favorite Books: A Game Of Thrones, Harry Potter, Warrior Cats lol.
Favorite Games: Dragon Age, Pokemon, Harvest Moon, Team Fortress 2
Favorite Movies: Gladiator, Signs, Romper Stomper
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Panic At The Disco, Fall Out Boy, A$AP Ferg, Chance the Rapper
Favorite TV Shows: LOST, American Horror Story, Orange Is The New Black
Interesting facts about yourself: I have an addiction to online shopping and am a borderline hoarder
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Lobo
Type of person I would like to be friends with: People who like the same **** I do
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: negative nancys


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2014)

Name: Livie
Age: 19
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: straight
Relationship Status: happily in a relationship
Location: USA
Favorite Books: I don't read often, so I can't decide!
Favorite Games: ACNL, Toontown, TF2, Mario Kart, Maplestory
Favorite Movies: I can't decide!
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Huge variety, can't decide. I like jpop, kpop, screamo, usual pop music, etc.
Favorite TV Shows: A few but I don't really watch tv that much LOL
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Lolly!!
Type of person I would like to be friends with: someone who doesn't mind my clingy-ness and talks alot.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: overly sarcastic, insensitive people


----------



## Nage (Jul 21, 2014)

Name: Lina
Age: 18 
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: ...Unsure/possibly pansexual/bisexual/asexual????
Relationship Status: 4everalone
Location: West Coast of Canada
Favorite Books: Bloodletting & Miraculous Cures. by Vincent Lam + Anything by Darren Shan
Favorite Games: AC:NL/ARAM@LoL/S4L...
Favorite Movies: King Kong + Others I can't remember off the top of my head
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Eminem/Ailee/SNSD/MBLAQ/GD/Girl'sDay/SISTAR/Lots more KPOP/Vocaloid of many vocal ranges/Hedley/J. Timberlake/E. Goulding/Lights/Ariana Grande/Maroon 5 - Yes, I love all of these, they're all favorites.
Favorite TV Shows: 
Interesting facts about yourself: LOL
Favorite New Leaf Villager: 
Type of person I would like to be friends with: idk im open to everythin
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: People who can't deal with this typ of lame typin and overly sensitive, ignorant, and negative people. 

@lastlineofform:I joke around a lot&typelikealoserlikethis, and I criticize harshly because I look at situations in many different aspects/angles when needed... Negative because I don't want to deal with your problems=all I'll say is "omg cheer up" and I will feel like poop because I couldn't help you.+I don't want to give you suggestions because jfc they're life lessons and you should go learn them yourself and not have some loser <20year old explain to you how to stay happy.+++I have my own problems as well, I just don't openly talk about them. >_>


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



Still looking!!!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 21, 2014)

All you have to know about me in the end, really, is that my greatest love is The Lego Movie. If you even remotely appreciate that movie in the slightest, we'll be best friends.


----------



## PikaLove (Jul 21, 2014)

Everything is Awesome!!!!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 21, 2014)

*Name:* Macy
*Age:* 16
*Gender*: Female
*Sexual Orientation:* Straight
*Relationship Status*: single 
*Location:* USA 
*Favorite Books:* Divergent series, Percy Jackson, Matched. Any survival stories really 
*Favorite Games:* ZEEEELLLLLDAAAA
*Favorite Movies:* Perks of Being a Wallflower, Lego Movie, Silent House 
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* Owl City, Chicago, Elton John 
*Favorite TV Shows: *Adventure Time, Regular Show, Amazing World of Gumball, Friends
*Interesting facts about yourself:* I'm scared of sock monkeys
*Favorite New Leaf Villager*: Mitzi
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* people who will ride roller coasters, watch horror movies, and play my favorite games with me 
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* people who are on their phone 24/7 EVEN WHEN WE'RE HANGING OUT. Like I didn't come here so you could look at your phone all day


----------



## easpa (Jul 21, 2014)

*Name: *pachi
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* male
*Sexual Orientation:* no
*[Relationship Status:* single
*Location: *ireland
*Favorite Books:* Battle Royale
*Favorite Games:* Clock Tower, Fallout 3, Persona 4
*Favorite Movies:* Battle Royale
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *Imogen Heap, The Noisettes
*Favorite TV Shows:* oitnb if that counts
*Interesting facts about yourself:* I'm 5'2 and you could probably beat me up no problem
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* midge
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* people who are patient and understanding and yeah
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* racists, homophobes, transphobes, ableist people etc


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 21, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> All you have to know about me in the end, really, is that my greatest love is The Lego Movie. If you even remotely appreciate that movie in the slightest, we'll be best friends.



I only work in black and sometimes very ,very dark grey.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2014)

Name: Sergio
Age: 19
Gender: male
Sexual Orientation: Still working on that
Relationship Status: Single-ish maybe (?) not sure
Location: Mexico
Favorite Books: The inheritance cycle, Harry potter books, Hunger Games books.
Favorite Games: Dont do this to me D: Zelda probably.
Favorite Movies: Mamma Mia! Les Miserables, Sweeney Todd...
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Against me, Dethklok, Jukebox the Ghost
Favorite TV Shows: Hannibal, Supernatural, Steven Universe, Adventure Time
Interesting facts about yourself: I love playing/composing music and reading. I grow attached to people really fast.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Rolf or Marshal idk
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Nice, tolerant people basically.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Homophobic/racist people. please dont.


----------



## CourtneyLillyyy (Jul 21, 2014)

Name: Courtney
Age: 13
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Straight
Relationship Status: Single-Pringle
Location: England, The Internet
Favorite Books: DIVERENT SERIES.
Favorite Games: Animal Crossing-New leaf, Zelda (any, zelda=life), Mario Kart and Super Mario Bros, THE SIMS, Goat Sim, Scribblenauts Unlimited...you get the point, imma geek.
Favorite Movies: Divergent <3333
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Christina Grimmie and Shakira
Favorite TV Shows: Spongebob , The Walking Dead...I don't watch TV that much.
Interesting facts about yourself: Im a total gamer girl. I LOVE animals and I'm wanting to be a vet later in life. You will pretty much always find me listening to music and using my ipad, laptop or ds. That's my life, need I explain more?
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Derwin BUT I reeaallyy want Merengue <3
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Funny, kind, gamer, likes food. Hahaha


----------



## Reenhard (Jul 21, 2014)

Name: Reenhard
Age: fartythree
Gender: fart
Sexual Orientation: fartsexuall
Relationship Status: Fart
Location: Fartland
Favorite Books: fart
Favorite Games: The Fart game
Favorite Movies: Fart the movie
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Fart musical
Favorite TV Shows: Fart show
Interesting facts about yourself: Im not gassy
Favorite New Leaf Villager: myself
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Someone who farts
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Who dosent fart


----------



## PikaLove (Jul 21, 2014)

Name: Amber or as friends call me Aki or Saph
 Age: 22
 Gender: Female
 Sexual Orientation: Straight
 Relationship Status: Single
 Location: Florida
 Favorite Books: Anything by Sherrilyn Kenyon and the Eragon series. Plus many more that I'm to lazy to list xD
 Favorite Games: The Pok?mon Series. Legend of Zelda Series. And the Mario Series. Pretty much anything from Nintendo and Square Enix. 
 Favorite Movies: The Avengers, The Pok?mon movies, Rise of The Guardians, hence my signature, How to Train Your Dragon 1 and 2. Plus many more.
 Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Ana Johnsson, Breaking Benjamin, Skillet.
 Favorite TV Shows: Pok?mon, yes I am a huge PokeNerd, Witches of East End, Dominon, Attack on Titan, Blue Exorcist. 
 Interesting facts about yourself: I can imitate a lot of Pok?mon voices, Only the Pok?mon though. I can do an okay Stitch impression. 
 Favorite New Leaf Villager: So far I would have to say my favorite character would be. Jacques. 
 Type of person I would like to be friends with: Any person who just likes to talk about random things, Who loves anime and other cartoons. Pretty much anyone really~
 Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Well as long as they are nice and aren't to judgmental to the point where their opinions could hurt me. I'm fine. ^_^


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 21, 2014)

All these people refusing to state something as simple as their gender.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 21, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I only work in black and sometimes very ,very dark grey.



lol. <3 Lego Batman FTW haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



PikaLove said:


> Name: Amber or as friends call me Aki or Saph
> Age: 22
> Gender: Female
> Sexual Orientation: Straight
> ...



HI  Your taste in life is compatible with mine! Let us be geeks together XD lol


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 21, 2014)

*Name*: Matt
*Age*: 16
*Gender*: Male
*Sexual Orientation*: Straight
*Relationship Status*: Single
*Location*: Mississauga, Ontario, Canada
*Favorite Books*: The Lord of the Rings I guess, haven't been reading much at the moment.
*Favorite Games*: Monster Hunter, Counter Strike, FIFA, The Legend of Zelda
*Favorite Movies*: A couple Studio Ghibli movies, don't watch too many movies.
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist*: M4SONIC
*Favorite TV Shows*: American Horror Story, Breaking Bad, Seinfeld, Rurouni Kenshin, Death Note, King of the Hill, Hell's Kitchen
*Interesting facts about yourself*: I do photography and I'm learning Japanese.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager*: Bob
*Type of person I would like to be friends with*: Fun, down to earth, have a good sense of humour, feel comfortable talking about pretty much anything.
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with*: Ignorant, childish, narcissistic, depressing, closed-minded


----------



## PikaLove (Jul 21, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> lol. <3 Lego Batman FTW haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh my globs Yes! I would love to be a geek with you!!! XD


----------



## PikaLove (Jul 21, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Name: Drew (Full Name: Andrew)
> Age: 17 almost 18
> Gender: Male
> Sexual Orientation: IDK, Curious?
> ...



Hello there I see you like Walking Dead I too like Walking Dead seen 3 seasons so far haven't found where to watch Season 4 yet. I also love Pok?mon and I also see you like Witches of East End, So do I~ Dark places and night time are also my favorites~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Born2BWild said:


> Heck, I've got time for this...
> 
> *Name*: Steven
> *Age*: 28
> ...



Hi there it seems we have a few things in common. I love Walking Dead, Pok?mon, Mario, Zelda, I love Jurassic Park and The Avengers. I would like it if we could chat sometime? ^_^


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 21, 2014)

PikaLove said:


> Hello there I see you like Walking Dead I too like Walking Dead seen 3 seasons so far haven't found where to watch Season 4 yet. I also love Pok?mon and I also see you like Witches of East End, So do I~ Dark places and night time are also my favorites~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OMG. I can't believe I forgot Mario and Jurassic Park/Avengers on mine xD I love those too! but we're already friends haha -- I'll VM you


----------



## PikaLove (Jul 21, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> OMG. I can't believe I forgot Mario and Jurassic Park/Avengers on mine xD I love those too! but we're already friends haha -- I'll VM you



Sounds lovely~ And I actually had quoted another person on this thread~ ^_^ Sorry for any confusion. ehehe


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Jul 21, 2014)

Name: aren
Age: 17
Gender: lol can u not
Sexual Orientation: pansexual
Relationship Status: aromantic dont touch me
Location: idaho
Favorite Books: i like comics have u ever read punk rock jesus
Favorite Games: animal crossing spyro pokman the world ends with you(holla) idk a lot of games???? play tf2 with me my only friend is a 10 year old that im p sure got his computer taken away haha
Favorite Movies: the outsiders the great gatsby(the fancy 1 ofc) 13/13/13
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: pixies
Favorite TV Shows: idk i dont watch tv
Interesting facts about yourself: im a baby
Favorite New Leaf Villager: SCOOT
Type of person I would like to be friends with: cool cats
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: memes and *******s


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 21, 2014)

PikaLove said:


> Sounds lovely~ And I actually had quoted another person on this thread~ ^_^ Sorry for any confusion. ehehe



lol ik XD i just wanted to lyk...-feels awkward now- ^_^'''


----------



## PikaLove (Jul 21, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> lol ik XD i just wanted to lyk...-feels awkward now- ^_^'''



It's all good ^_^


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 22, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> All these people refusing to state something as simple as their gender.



i don't identify with any gender


----------



## Dolchie (Jul 22, 2014)

Name: Dolchie
Age: 18
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Polysexual/Polyromantic
Relationship Status: Taken
Location: California
Favorite Books: Vampire Academy Series, Hush Hush Series, Bloodlines Series, and lots of Manga
Favorite Games: Pokemon, The last of Us, Metal Gear, Mass Effect, Borderlands, ect.
Favorite Movies: Phantom of the Opera, Stand By Me, Spirited Away, Pacific Rim
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Adam Hurst
Favorite TV Shows: Vampire Dairies, Teen Wolf, Sherlock, Doctor Who, Walking Dead, Regular Show, Hannibal
Interesting facts about yourself: I like Anime/Manga/Dramas, Webcomics, Dress Up Games, and Cosplay
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Marshall
Type of person I would like to be friends with: All kinds of people
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: I can literally not dislike you, try me.


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2014)

Name: sabrina~
Age: 15
Gender: female
Sexual orientation: straight
Relationship status: single 
Location: cali.
Favorite Books: lots of manga, warrior cat series (kiddish i know), edgar allen poe books, mystery novels.
Fav games: the walking dead, the last of us, beyond 2 souls, the wolf among us, pokemon, Persona!!!!, Ace Attorney 
Fav Movies: any studio ghibli film, (cant think of any atm)
Fav band/ music artist: GD, Tablo, Akmu, B1A4, Infinite, Arashi, Epik High, Big Bang, APink
Fav Tv shows: Adventure time! Pokemon, regular show, the walking dead, house, criminal minds, csi, the mentalist.
Interesting facts? Got none really i'm kinda an otaku? Bleh dunno i like drawing?
Fav New Leaf Villager: Gladys
Type of person i would like to be friends with: all kinds, especially those that like anime 
Type of blah blah not to be friends with: uhm jerks, and immature kids


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 22, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> Name: sabrina~
> Age: 15
> Gender: female
> Sexual orientation: straight
> ...



woah we have a lo in common!


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> woah we have a lo in common!



Uwah cool (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still lookin for some homies


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 23, 2014)

Candypoop said:


> i don't identify with any gender


That isn't a valid option. You're either male or female, whether you want to be or not. Acting as if gender is a social construct is just silly.


----------



## cIementine (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> That isn't a valid option. You're either male or female, whether you want to be or not. Acting as if gender is a social construct is just silly.



*Why are you so bothered about how they identify themselves? It's not your problem.*


----------



## Javocado (Jul 23, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Name: Javier Antonio Mora III
> Age: 18
> Gender: Male
> Sexual Orientation: Straight with a dash of homoerotic tendencies
> ...


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> still lookin for some homies



why do you need that selfie lol


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 23, 2014)

Name: Diana
Age:16
Gender:female
Sexual Orientation:straight 
Relationship Status:
Location:Galway 
Favorite Books:gone series 
Favorite Games:acnl
Favorite Movies:nah
Favorite Band or Musical Artist:Ariana grande beyonce rihanna tyga  
Favorite TV Shows:nah
Interesting facts about yourself:I love singing 
Favorite New Leaf Villager:fauna
Type of person I would like to be friends with:
Type of person I would not like to be friends with:


----------



## betty (Jul 23, 2014)

Name: betty {pretty obvious} 
Age: age is but a number.
Gender: girl
Sexual Orientation: straight
Relationship Status: single
Location: california
Favorite Books: The Fault In Our Stars, Divergent. Idk I don't read much.
Favorite Games: Animal Crossing [omg no way?!], The Sims, some action games, but not all
Favorite Movies: The Fault In Our Stars [hipster, please], Maleficent, Earth To Echo, Divergent. lol I like modern day movies.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: You can't make me choose. I like upbeat music that makes you wanna dance. I like pop, dub step, and electronica mostly.
Favorite TV Shows: Pretty Little Liars, Chasing Life, Switched at Birth, Spongebob, The Amazing World of Gumball, The whole Total Drama series. lol I like a mix of tv shows.
Favorite Anime: Had to add this in. Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (my first anime), Clannad, and Ghost Hunt
Interesting facts about yourself: I feel like I'm in my own little world. I forgot about my friends in real life to remember the ones on the internet. haha that sounds weird but I'm a very different person on the internet than in the real world.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Dizzy has had a place in my heart since City Folk. He was in my first town [I still have it] in City Folk called 'LaLa Land' That was my first animal crossing town ever.
Type of person I would like to be friends with: someone funny, sarcastic, outgoing, awkward [lol we could be awkward buddies]
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: someone rude,  always inappropriate, and boring.

i haven't checked this thread in a while  bumping this


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> Name: sabrina~
> Age: 15
> Gender: female
> Sexual orientation: straight
> ...



I read manga and warrior cat books(They're not kiddish they're pretty violent but they're good xP ) I luv studio ghibli! I have the cat returns, Spirited away, and Princess Monoke dvds(oh man, I really want my neighbor totoro)~~ the last of us is so fun :3
    Biggest Otaku ever tbh. Obsessed with SNK xP My room is covered in anime. I like drawing as well, but I'm not too good at it xP


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 23, 2014)

Marie said:


> *Why are you so bothered about how they identify themselves? It's not your problem.*


Why did you bold your post? To add emphasis or emotion? That's cute. Never said it was my problem, just find it hilarious how some people can't simply answer the question instead of trying to be special snowflakes.


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2014)

Please refrain from making further responses to the gender discussion - it's a topic that has the potential to get out of hand very quickly. This thread is about finding friends, not making enemies.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2014)

Javocado said:


>


I would be your friend but we already are friends!!!



Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



I am still looking!!!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaLove said:


> Hi there it seems we have a few things in common. I love Walking Dead, Pok?mon, Mario, Zelda, I love Jurassic Park and The Avengers. I would like it if we could chat sometime? ^_^



Sounds fine by me! I've already added you as a friend.


----------



## PikaLove (Jul 23, 2014)

Born2BWild said:


> Sounds fine by me! I've already added you as a friend.



Yay~


----------



## phantasmagoria (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a bit reluctant about this, but here I go.

Name: *Jameson*
Age: *...I don't like giving my age out so suddenly.*
Gender: *Male*
Sexual Orientation: *Homosexual*
Relationship Status: *Single, not looking for anyone right now.*
Location: *Oahu, Hawaii*
Favorite Books: *Not an avid reader, but art books and National Geographic magazines are great viewing pleasure.*
Favorite Games: *Touhou Project (Pretty much almost all the games), Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Pokemon Platinum, Mogeko's games, and an assortment of iPhone apps.*
Favorite Movies: *I'm not a movie person.*
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: *Kyary Pamyu Pamyu*
Favorite TV Shows: *Old Disney Channel shows (Mostly for the cheese)*
Interesting facts about yourself: *I have soft hands and my favorite color is chartreuse.*
Favorite New Leaf Villager: *Probably Coco or Genji.*
Type of person I would like to be friends with: *Anyone who is pretty reasonable but not completely stoic.*
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: *"Do as I say but not as I do" types and the typical list of racists, homophobes, plus others.*


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



hello i am still looking for my soul mate


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 25, 2014)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> Alright, why not. I'm gonna be destroyed though
> 
> *Name:* Julie
> *Age:* 14
> ...



I wouldn't quite say I'm still looking, but can I just ask if I sound mean or not?


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jul 27, 2014)

Reposting, still looking 

Name: Jessica
Age: 22 
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Straight 
Relationship Status: In a Relationship
Location: South Carolina 
Favorite Books: Harry Potter series, Secrets of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel series
Favorite Games: AC (duh), Pac Man, Borderlands, Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, Pokemon (Red, Blue and Yellow)
Favorite Movies: Serenity
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Alice Cooper
Favorite TV Shows: Firefly, Friends, How I Met Your Mother, Rome, Justified
Interesting facts about yourself: I love cats
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Ankha (because she's a cat and I love Ancient Egyptian stuff)
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anyone with similar interests 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Anyone under age 16 I guess


----------



## Blood (Jul 28, 2014)

Name: Jordan
Age: 14
Gender: dont have one / neutral / doesnt matter
Sexual Orientation: doesnt matter
Relationship Status: in a relationship
Location: nevada
Favorite Books: harry potter, nge manga series, hatchet, maria holic manga series, deadman wonderland manga series. probably a lot more
Favorite Games: acnl, yume nikki, pokemon soul silver, not a lot of others. i don't play many games.
Favorite Movies: end of evangelion, the call, uh.. a lot of others i cant remember atm.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Dir En Grey, The Cure, Sneaker Pimps, DyE, Crystal Castles, 
Favorite TV Shows: a whole lot of anime
Interesting facts about yourself: i draw
Favorite New Leaf Villager: monique.... 
Type of person I would like to be friends with: anyone with similar interests really
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: idk


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking for friends~~


----------



## Pearls (Jul 29, 2014)

Name: Joan
Age: 13
Gender: Girl
Sexual Orientation: ?
Relationship Status: Single probably for ever
Location: Scotland
Favorite Books: Harry Potter
Favorite Games: Pokemon, Animal Crossing, Professor Layton
Favorite Movies: I don't really like movies but probably Harry Potter. Pokemon the Rise of Darkrai was okay. Because I <3 Darkrai
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: None. Wait. Abba.
Favorite TV Shows: I don't like TV. Except Pokemon
Interesting facts about yourself: I like lizards, turtles and cats and I LOVE LUXRAY and Darkrai! and HARRY POTTER
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Goldie <3
Type of person I would like to be friends with: People with similar interests (Probably no one then)
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Annoying people. Twilight fans. 

Please pm me if you want to be friends! I doubt anyone will but whatever
WAIT I should be more optimistic!
I'M GONNA MAKE LOADS OF FRIENDS NOW YAY


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 29, 2014)

*
Name:  Xen  
Age:  Does it matter? 
Gender:  Female 
Sexual Orientation:  A potato 
Relationship Status:  Single //ForeverAlone//
Location:  Under your bed. ( JK ) Ireland 
Favorite Books:  Too many 
Favorite Games:  Too many, maybe Animal Crossing New Leaf at the moment ?
Favorite Movies:  Too many 
Favorite Band or Musical Artist:  Too many 
Favorite TV Shows:  Too many 
Interesting facts about yourself:  I'm a sad and boring person.
Favorite New Leaf Villager:  Julian the Bae
Type of person I would like to be friends with:  A potato. 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* _ Not a potato. _


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 29, 2014)

Name: Bridget
Age: 12 (Turning 13 in 10 days)
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: ?
Relationship Status: Single 
Location: In LaLaLand
Favorite Books: The Fault in our Stars, The Nine Lifes of Chloe King, Matched Triogly.
Favorite Games: Animal Crossing, Tomodachi Life
Favorite Movies: The Perks of Being a Wallflower, Disney Movies, Hercules.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: 5SOS, R5, Tatiana, Rhianna, Emeniem, etc.
Favorite TV Shows: Gravity Falls, Total Drama, PLL, Keeping up with the Kardasians, Criminal Minds, Disney Channel, Survivor.
Interesting facts about yourself: I love to garden on ACNL
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Tabby
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Nice ppl who share and stuff
Type of person I would not like to be friends witheople who dont respect my rules


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 29, 2014)

Name: not sharing that yet
Age: 16
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: heterosexual
Relationship Status: single
Location: Oregon, hollaaaa
Favorite Books: Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, Battle Royale, Memoirs of a Geisha, Percy Jackson, The Book Thief
Favorite Games: Animal Crossing, Harvest Moon, Pokemon, LoL, Left 4 Dead 2
Favorite Movies: Captain America, The Notebook, Avengers, Disney movies
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: One Ok Rock
Favorite TV Shows: Criminal Minds, White Collar 
Interesting facts about yourself: I play tennis? Sorry I can't think of anything lolol
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Melba!
Type of person I would like to be friends with: I like witty, sarcastic people.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: someone who talks a lot of crap about others


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking!


----------



## Cyan507 (Aug 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Eh, let's do it.
> 
> Name: Tiffany
> Age: Unicorn (I don't like unicorns tbh)
> ...


Might as well give this another shot.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Might as well give this another shot.



friend


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

rimu said:


> friend



Okay, I suppose. What do you like.


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 6, 2014)

filling this out cause why not

Name: Miko (only friends call me by my real name)
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Sexual Orientation: Homosexual
Relationship Status: Taken c:
Location: Texas (yeehaw)
Favorite Books: Mostly any genre. I love horror/mystery though.
Favorite Games: Pok?mon, Animal Crossing, Persona, MOTHER, SMT, Zelda, JRPG's, puzzle, rhythm games, etc.
Favorite Movies: Kaiju themed movies, horror films. 
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: I mostly listen to video games OST
Favorite TV Shows: The Office, MasterChef, tabloid talk shows, reality shows lol..., also anime but that's a different topic
Interesting facts about yourself: I have 3 dogs
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Francine!!
Type of person I would like to be friends with: ppl who share the same interests with me! 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Arrogant people get on my nerve. Also people who are heavily into "fandoms" and "shipping" like ummmm no thank you.


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking for friends!!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 6, 2014)

Name: Reem
Age: 16
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Male..? pffttt
Relationship Status: taken yo
Location: Dubai, UAE
Favorite Books: anything in a comic form
Favorite Games: I don't pick favorites between my babies <3
Favorite Movies: I forgot
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Imagine Dragons
Favorite TV Shows: I hate TV
Interesting facts about yourself: I'm a hugger? I'm not really even interesting
Favorite New Leaf Villager: I think it's obvious but Static
Type of person I would like to be friends with: any quality as long as they're caring and give hugs in regular intervals
Type of person I would*not*like to be friends with: your mom eh I'm friends with everyone I'm not picky

yeah I'm just borreedd


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

Name: lily
Age: 15
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: does it matter
Relationship Status: single
Location: australia straya m8
Favorite Books: idk dont have 1
Favorite Games: dangan ronpa, acnl, pokemon
Favorite Movies: spirited away
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: arctic monkeys, lana del rey 
Favorite TV Shows: (gonna change this to anime ;u; ) sailor moon, durarara, kuroko no basket and love lab
Interesting facts about yourself: im so talkative i have to hold back lmao
Favorite New Leaf Villager: ERIK
Type of person I would like to be friends with: funny... idk anyone
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: umm someone too serious


----------



## Brackets (Aug 6, 2014)

Name: Hallie
Age:19
Gender: F
Sexual Orientation: Bi i think. I don't like labels.
Relationship Status: Single pringle
Location: England
Favorite Books:A song of ice and fire, harry potter (of course), his dark materials
Favorite Games: AC, pokemon, half life, sims
Favorite Movies: District 9, Billy elliot, harry potters
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Biffy clyro, sigur ros, radiohead, muse, alter bridge, nic jones, pink floyd
Favorite TV Shows: Torchwood, doctor who, OITNB, House, Breaking bad
Interesting facts about yourself: um... I'm training to be a doctor. And I really love playing guitar. 
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Moe
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Non-judgemental, thoughtful people. 16 or over probably.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: rude people.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 6, 2014)

Name: Voltz09 (Dont wanna give my name out atm :/ )
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Sexual Orientation: straight
Relationship Status: (Forever alone ;_; )
Location: England 
Favorite Books: hehe I dont read as much as I used to ._. I guess Scott pilgrim? xD
Favorite Games: ZELDAA! Portal, Borderlands, Bravely default, Final fantasy, Fire emblem, Charlie Murder, Street fighter, Danganronpa, Animal crossing
Favorite Movies: Chronicle, Borat (xD) Shaun of the dead, Princess Mononoke and Dark comedy films
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: atm Video game music and Paramore
Favorite TV Shows: Talk shows, The inbetweeners, The walking dead, How I met your mother
Interesting facts about yourself: Nothing im a boring guy I guess :/
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Jacques
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Humans 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Obnoxious *****/*******s


----------



## jeizun (Aug 6, 2014)

Name: rachel
Age: 21
Gender: guuuuurl
Sexual Orientation: bisexual but i don't mind when people call me lesbian because i'm always attracted to women more anyway (even though i have a boyfriend hahaha)
Relationship Status: taken
Location: atlanta, georgia
Favorite Books: i rly don't read anything besides the harry potter series. not that i dislike reading though
Favorite Games: resident evil, pokemon, digimon, animal crossing
Favorite Movies: the lion king
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: the strokes, passion pit, arctic monkeys, grimes, phantogram
Favorite TV Shows: game of thrones, the walking dead, weeds, orange is the new black, the golden girls
Interesting facts about yourself: i'm one of those people that prefer pepsi over coke, and i live in atlanta where the world of coca-cola is at so it's even worse lol
Favorite New Leaf Villager: my favorite villager is nate but if we're talking about villagers that are new to new leaf then i guess... jacques or katt
Type of person I would like to be friends with: nice respectful people with good morals and can put up with my weird af humor
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: obnoxious teenage boys and people that use slurs in their "humor"


----------



## madokas (Aug 6, 2014)

Name: madoka/seiko!
Age: 14
Gender: demigirl
Sexual Orientation: who knows
Relationship Status: its cloudy
Location: florida!
Favorite Books: the frankenstein prequels i forget their names OTL
Favorite Games: acnl, horror games, danganronpa
Favorite Movies: insidious, infection
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: spiv states!
Favorite TV Shows: ummm 
Interesting facts about yourself: i am boring but very cute
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Lolly/willow/muffy
Type of person I would like to be friends with: anyone really!
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: this is a weird question


----------



## ACNiko (Aug 6, 2014)

*Name:* Niko (not my real name but nickname) 
*Age:* 17 (in a month)
*Gender:* boy
*Sexual Orientation:* bisexual
*Relationship Status:* forever alone
*Location:* Stockholm, Sweden
*Favorite Books:* don't like to read, but I prefer books based on real life events
*Favorite Games:* Zelda, Animal Crossing, Mario
*Favorite Movies:* All of Quentin Tarantino's movies
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* I listen to a lot of stuff
*Favorite TV Shows:* sit-coms maybe
*Interesting facts about yourself:* I feel lonely. I'm also very shy and introvert.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Punchy, Tutu and Aurora
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* around my age, wants world peace
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* racists, homophobes, anti-feminists etc.

I have kik and stuff if anyone wants to chat :3


----------



## 00176 (Aug 6, 2014)

Name: 00176
Age: as old as the universe itself
Gender: bro
Sexual Orientation: whatever
Relationship Status: *flexes muscles* ;^)
Location: :^(
Favorite Books: what's a book
Favorite Games: skyrim, minecraft, pokemon, animal crossing, and and-
Favorite Movies: elmo in grouchland
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: mika
Favorite TV Shows: community and family feud 
Interesting facts about yourself: i can eat a hot dog in under 40 seconds
Favorite New Leaf Villager: all of them
Type of person I would like to be friends with: cool people
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: nerds


----------



## Droogie (Aug 6, 2014)

*Name*: Cassidy
*Age*: Almost 18
*Gender*: Female
*Sexual Orientation*: Heterosexual
*Relationship Status*: Taken
*Location*: US - Oklahoma/Will be Arizona in a few weeks!
*Favorite Books*: Uh. Well this could be long. I like the authors Haruki Murakami, Franz Kafka, Anne Dillard, books about dragons (pretty much my childhood speaking), Life of Pi, nonfiction books about astrophysics, plenty more I think.
*Favorite Games*: Pokemon, Zelda, Sly Cooper, though there are more I like but have only watched (i.e. Earthbound and Xenoblade Chronicles)
*Favorite Movies*: Another long category what. Almost Famous, Cloud Atlas, Empire Records, August Rush, Dragonheart, How to Train Your Dragon, Quentin Tarantino movies I've seen (which is not all of them), all the Hayao Miyazaki, all of the Disney cartoons, all of the cartoons actually.
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist*: I listen to primarily classical music and film score, and am a big fan of Joe Hisaishi (Hayao Miyazaki's composer), Dmitri Shostakovich, and Bach (LOVE BACH). I also enjoy Pink Floyd, The Velvet Underground, David Bowie, and plenty others.
*Favorite TV Shows*: I don't like consistently watching TV shows, but I enjoy plenty of animes as well as all of the cartoons. Neon Genesis Evangelion is most notable. 
*Interesting facts about yourself*: I'll be majoring in astrophysics this school year and I play classical guitar and speak German.
*Favorite New Leaf Villager*: Erik
*Type of person I would like to be friends with*: Anyone who thinks.
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with*: Pessimism really brings me down (duh).

Don't really expect much out of this, I just thought it would be fun to fill out c:


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 6, 2014)

hi this looks fun to fill out.
Name: Ness
Age: 14
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Bisexual, I guess.
Relationship Status: uhm
Location: Traveling.
Favorite Books: I don't read as much as I used to, but I guess Alice in Wonderland, The Secret Garden, and Little Women?
Favorite Games: Legend of Zelda, Pokemon, Earthbound, Strider, The Walking Dead, Monster Hunter. 
Favorite Movies: Insidious: 2, Mary and Max, Nightmare Before Christmas, most Ghibli movies.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Passion Pit, STRFKR, Tera Melos.
Favorite TV Shows: The Walking Dead, Misadventure of Flapjack, Chowder, Foster's Home, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Mr. Meaty, Camp Lazlo, Bebop, Space Dandy, Samurai Champloo.. basically anything cartoons or ****ing stupid.
Interesting facts about yourself: I like Space?
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kidd.
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Nice people, I guess. I'm not picky.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: I don't care, just don't be an *******.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 7, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Name: Voltz09 (Dont wanna give my name out atm :/ )
> Age: 15
> Gender: Male
> Sexual Orientation: straight
> ...



Bump? =>


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 7, 2014)

fill out the survey and find friends!

Name: Mercedes
Age: 13
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: bisexual? 
Relationship Status: none.
Location: North Carolina 
Favorite Books: LOL WHO READS??
Favorite Games: ACNL, Tomodachi life, Legend of Zelda link between to worlds, pokemon expoleres of sky,
Favorite Movies: The Lego movie
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Iggy azalea 
Favorite TV Shows: MLP:FIM, The fariy odd parents, adventure time, regular show.
Interesting facts about yourself: I love cats, and drawing, also eating bacon cheese fry's! 
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Pietro
Type of person I would like to be friends with: anyone who could click. 
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: anyone who's a ****face.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 7, 2014)

[/B]





jeizun said:


> Name: rachel
> Age: 21
> Gender: guuuuurl
> Sexual Orientation: bisexual but i don't mind when people call me lesbian because i'm always attracted to women more anyway (even though i have a boyfriend hahaha)
> ...



Oh yeah, Pepsi people unite!! 
I get SO much stick for prefering Pepsi (light) over Coca Cola. I mean, what the hell? Every station store only sells Coca Cola products, so I`m forced to drink that stuff.... 

I guess thats about all we got in common though, even though I do have Nate in my town (ducky right?). I kinda like The Lion King and The Strokes, but I never really deepened my horizon passed the big hits of the latter. 

But yeah.... PEPSI!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 7, 2014)

Might as well do this, I guess

Name: Ali
Age: 17
Gender: girl
Sexual Orientation: lesbian but flexible
Relationship Status: single
Location: East Coast of the US
Favorite Books: The Book Thief, The Series of Unfortunate Events, The House of the Scorpion, 
Favorite Games: Legend of Zelda series, Paper Mario series, Animal Crossing series, Ace Attorney series, Persona series
Favorite Movies: Breakfast at Tiffany's, the Dark Knight, the Sound of Music, Raising Helen, Forrest Gump
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: uhhhhh, Tegan and Sara, Florence + the Machine, Of Monsters and Men, Passion Pit, Janelle Monae, Nicki Minaj, Epica, Mika, etc. 
Favorite TV Shows: I don't watch a whole lot of TV, but I do like Shameless (US) and Orange Is the New Black. I also enjoy anime
Interesting facts about yourself: I'm pretty boring tbh
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Willow
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anybody who can hold a conversation and won't get mad at how boring I can be
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Mean people/ discriminatory people


----------



## tearexia (Aug 7, 2014)

*Name*: Tea
*Age*: 20
*Gender*: Fluid
*Sexual Orientation:* Pan
*Relationship Status:* Taken
*Location*: Bay Area, Cali
*Favorite Books:* too many man there are just too many faves
*Favorite Games:* AC, Portal, Diablo 3, Minecraft
*Favorite Movies:* The Fall, Ghibli films
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* MCR, FOB, P!ATD, MuteMath, Pegboard Nerds, The Glitch Mob, Pendulum, Babymetal
*Favorite TV Shows/Anime:* Teen Wolf, Noragami, Tokyo Ghoul, KNK, In The Flesh, IT Crowd
*Interesting facts about yourself:* I've disliked the taste of chocolate since I was 4 and I can wiggle my ears!
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Erik
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* idk man as long as you're not a disgusting human and/or nash grier i guess you're fine
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* Homophobes, transphobes, truscum.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 7, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Might as well do this, I guess
> 
> Name: Ali
> Age: 17
> ...



Oh gosh! We have a lot in common I think


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 7, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Might as well do this, I guess
> 
> Name: Ali
> Age: 17
> ...



the book thief is a beautiful book. and yay to passion pit


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 8, 2014)

Name: LeighAnna
Age: 15
Gender: I am a lady
Sexual Orientation: Straight as a board
Relationship Status: In a relationship 
Location: United States (Tennessee)
Favorite Books: Harry Potter, Perks of Being a Wallflower, Paper Towns, To Kill a Mockingbird, Sherlock Holmes, many others.
Favorite Games: Portal, Animal Crossing, Mario Kart, Nintendo stuff, basically anything on steam...
Favorite Movies: I'm a Disney addict, I love anything that's animated. I also like basically any movie.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Owl City, Radiohead, Pink Floyd, Radical Face, indie, classic rock, electronic, classical...
Favorite TV Shows: CAKE BOSS, (Old iconic TV shows) (I have a crush on James Garner)
Interesting facts about yourself: I collect old cameras and I like to draw stuff a lot. I also play a lot of musical instruments.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Kabuki, Sprinkle, Aurora
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anyone who is nice or kind, especially people who don't mind an introvert
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Judgemental people who aren't patient enough for me to come out of my shell


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 9, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Name: Reem
> Age: 16
> Gender: Female
> Sexual Orientation: straight..? pffttt
> ...



Bump


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 9, 2014)

xxDianaxx said:


> Name: Diana
> Age:16
> Gender:female
> Sexual Orientation:straight
> ...


Still looking for friends c:


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...



still looking for friends!!


----------



## wolv (Aug 9, 2014)

Name: Em
Age: 17
Gender: female
Sexual Orientation: heterosexual 
Relationship Status: in a relationship 
Location: england
Favorite Books: most written by Anthony Horowitz and John Green 
Favorite Games: any animal crossing related games, sims, mmorpgs and pokemon.
Favorite Movies: riddik - chronicles of riddik and pitch black. star wars and lord of the rings.
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: /between Neck Deep, Lower than atlantis, Decade, ISSUES and Man overboard
Favorite TV Shows: prison break
Interesting facts about yourself: i have romanian, spanish and german blood in my family, but i'm the palest in skin tone.
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Fang
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anyone polite really, people with common sense.
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Judgmental, hypocrites and the delusional (racist, homophobic etc)

** riddik is spelled wrong due to filtering


----------



## Pearls (Aug 10, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> Name: Joan
> Age: 13
> Gender: Girl
> Sexual Orientation: Straight
> ...



I'm still looking


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 10, 2014)

Name: Erica 

Age: 28 

Gender: Female

Relationship Status: Married

Location: Midwest, USA

Favorite Books: Current Book: Lexicon by Max Berry (http://goodreads.com/waxless)

Favorite Games: Animal Crossing: New Leaf, The Sims 3, Neopets

Favorite Movies: The Shawshank Redemption, American Beauty, Hook

Favorite Band or Musical Artist: The Lonely Island, Jason Mraz, Great Big Sea

Favorite TV Shows: Breaking Bad

Interesting facts about yourself: Hobbies: Keeping a hand written journal, reading, playing video games.

Favorite New Leaf Villager: Alfonso

Type of person I would like to be friends with: Adults with similar interests and lifestyle, someone who will visit now and then and let me visit as well, someone who wouldn't mind being best friends on ACNL, nice people.

Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Anyone younger than 18 (nothing personal), SJWs

Please PM/VM me if you would like to be ACNL friends.


----------



## Alyssiameow (Aug 10, 2014)

Name: Alyssia
Age: 22
Gender: Female
Sexual Orientation: Straight
Relationship Status: Living with my boyfriend
Location: Montreal (Canada - Quebec)
Favorite Books: Harry potter
Favorite Games: Morrowind (TES)
Favorite Movies: Memoire d'une Geisha
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: too many
Favorite TV Shows: ... Arakawa under the bridge
Interesting facts about yourself: i don't have a job and i dont know anyone where i live and i dont go to school. yay
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Cesar
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Idk. Special ppl ^^, someone understanding who wants to talk because i am bored all the time. ^^
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Mean person

pm if you want to be my friend ! Not just for ACNL, but also for chatting and w/e ^^


----------



## ACNiko (Aug 10, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> *Name:* Niko (not my real name but nickname)
> *Age:* 17 (in a month)
> *Gender:* boy
> *Sexual Orientation:* bisexual
> ...



yo


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

Kind of pointless seeing that nobody really responds on this thread, but sure, why not?
Name: Kyle (although I prefer either one of my middle names; Patrick and Colin)
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Sexual Orientation: Straight
Relationship Status: Single
Location: Corner Brook, Newfoundland
Favorite Books: America Again, re-becoming the greatness we never weren't, don't tell the newfoundlanders
Favorite Games: ACNL, Sims, Minecraft, basically any zelda or main series pokemon game.
Favorite Movies: Back to the Future, Shawshank Redemption, Forrest Gump
Favorite Band or Musical Artist: Daft Punk, most house I like generally, feel free to talk to me about that
Favorite TV Shows: Community, Kenny vs Spenny, Robot Chicken
Interesting facts about yourself: sometimes I may come off as a downer, but I try to stay as positive as possible. I sorta want my province to separate from canada. Uh i messed up at the provincial spelling bee in 3th grade by accidentally saying k instead of c in the word cavitation. i knew my mistake but they didn't let me take it back
Favorite New Leaf Villager: Erik
Type of person I would like to be friends with: Anybody with the same sense of humour, i.e. laughs at almost anything. someone who's just generally a big jerk-wagon, likes movies and to learn about history
Type of person I would not like to be friends with: Wee-a-boos, SJWs, furries, etc. pretty much anyone who's not in some weird obscure internet sub-culture and brags about it is ok.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 11, 2014)

Why not haha

*Name:* Jessica Taylor
*Age:* 17
*Gender*: Female
*Sexual orientation:* straight
*Relationship status*: Pizza
*Location*: Los Angeles
*Favorite books:* The Catcher in the Rye, Tuesdays with Morrie, Harry Potter I'm pretty sure there are a few more just can't think!
*Favorite games*: Animal Crossing, Pok?mon, Legend of Zelda, Mario(yes, don't judge), used to play call of duty and other games but I grew apart from them and 'gamer girls' ruined them for me.
*Favorite movies*: Alice in Wonderland(old one), Frozen, A walk to remember, The human centipede(just kidding, NO, it even hurts to pretend, yuck!), there's more but can't think today.
*Favorite band or musical artists*: Paramore, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Miss A, Beyonc?, etc.
*Favorte tv shows:* There are a lot! The Originals, TVD, The Carrie Diaries(too bad they canceled it), American Horror Story, The 100, America's Next Top Model, Friends, Adventure Time, Flapjack(cancelled as well :c),etc.
*Interesting facts about yourself:* double-jointed. I'm either a that nice & shy girl or that crazy girl(depending who I'm with). EVERY time I use the bathroom, I have to open the shower curtain incase there's a murderer in there.
*Favorite New Leaf villager*: Can't pick just one! Top 3 are Marshal, Stitches, & Diana
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* A genuine person, nice, friendly, sense of humor, likes the same shows c:
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with*: mean, arrogant, doesn't like to be wrong

This was hard haha couldn't think of much >o<


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

I didn't do this one properly but I want some friends so here ya go ~ 


*
Name:   Xen 
Age:  Does it matter? 
Gender:  Female/Male who knows XD 
Sexual Orientation:  A potato, I guess.  
Relationship Status:  Single. But I'm currently in a relationship with all my anime boyfriends and waifus xD  
Location:  Under your bed jk. Ireland  
Favorite Books:  Too many xDD  
Favorite Games: A lot of MMO but eh ~ Acnl at the moment.  
Favorite Movies: Too many.  
Favorite Band or Musical Artist:   I listen to almost anything but eh ~ 
Favorite TV Shows:   Eh ~ 
Interesting facts about yourself:  I'm a lazy potato. 
Favorite New Leaf Villager:  Sprinkles, Julian and Willow  
Type of person I would like to be friends with:  Anyone really who watches anime or read manga and is always online on ACNL. A friend who I can count on and trust OH AND Has a sense of humor and uhm ~ Anyone really.   
Type of person I would not like to be friends with:*   Type of person I would not like to be friend is hmm . . . Racist, Homophobic, Sexist, and uhm etc [ insert all jerk type of people ] 

- - - Post Merge - - -

augh my post hurts my eyes wth XD


----------



## Elise (Aug 11, 2014)

*Name:* Elise
*Age:* 21
*Gender:* Female
*Sexual Orientation:* Straight
*Relationship Status:* In a relationship
*Location:* Australia
*Favorite Books:* Harry Potter, Hunger Games
*Favorite Games:* Currently Animal Crossing and Pokemon but a couple of other all time favourites are Sims and Morrowind
*Favorite Movies:* I like a lot of movies but I prefer movies that are happy and/or funny. I don't like horror movies or movies with a lot of blood and gore. I am a huge fan of Disney movies still (I guess I never grew up )
*Favorite Band or Musical Artist:* I like a lot. Favourite would probably be Taylor Swift. 
*Favorite TV Shows:* Gossip Girl, Vampire Diaries, Pretty Little Liars, The Inbetweeners, Glee and many more.
*Interesting facts about yourself:* I can speak German almost fluently and have learnt for over 10 years now. I really love doing makeup as a hobby - it is a creative outlet for me and I enjoy collecting a lot of it. I can be extremely lazy at times (well, most of the time, haha). I study full time and I'm doing a double degree of law and commerce. 
*Favorite New Leaf Villager:* Tie between Rosie and Tangy
*Type of person I would like to be friends with:* Anyone that is friendly, I'm not picky, though some shared interests are always good for conversation topics. 
*Type of person I would not like to be friends with:* People that are overly judgmental, mean people, etc

Send me a message if you want to be friends! I'm also looking for friends on New Leaf so let me know if you want an add!


----------



## nekosync (Aug 11, 2014)

[SUP][/SUP]





Jake. said:


> still looking for friends!!



Hello~


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2014)

Jake. said:


> *Name:* Jake
> *Age:* 18
> *Gender:* neither
> *Sexual Orientation:* homosexual
> ...


stll looking



nekosync said:


> [SUP][/SUP]
> 
> Hello~


hello are you a hot boyif you are pmme selfie pls


----------



## Luna_Solara (Aug 11, 2014)

Reposting and updating (my birthday was Saturday), still looking 



Luna_Solara said:


> Name: Jessica
> Age: 23
> Gender: Female
> Sexual Orientation: Straight
> ...


----------



## nekosync (Aug 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> stll looking
> 
> 
> hello are you a hot boyif you are pmme selfie pls


Nah, I'm female.


----------

